# Per tutti



## Iris (19 Ottobre 2007)

Mi rivolgo a tutti, o comunque a chi conserva un minimo di buon senso.
Credete che continuare a rispondere a certe provocazioni, a parte la soddisfazione di uno sfogo momentaneo, vi arrechi una qualche utilità?

Le provocazioni si nutrono di provocazioni.
Comincio veramente a credere che non ci sia un unico responsabile dello scadimento di questo Forum...

Siamo tutti responsabili, e non credi che l'Admin possa fare qualcosa per impedire un processo che è ineluttabile solo se noi lo vogliamo.

Per favore Giovanni chiudi il Thread...altrimenti diventa l'ennesima arena per galletti da combattimento.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Galletti da combattimento... interessante


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

A ME OGGI NON FUNZIONA NIENTE ...   GIOVANNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  ... ma mi leggi?


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo a tutti, o comunque a chi conserva un minimo di buon senso.
> Credete che continuare a rispondere a certe provocazioni, a parte la soddisfazione di uno sfogo momentaneo, vi arrechi una qualche utilità?
> 
> Le provocazioni si nutrono di provocazioni.
> ...


A chi ti riferisci? Sarebbe il caso di cominciare a fare i nomi, qua sopra.


----------



## Old Angel (19 Ottobre 2007)

Propongo una sezione Forum dal nome Arena (Corrida sarebbe troppo da bastardi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   dove sti galletti si possano azzuffare


----------



## Rebecca (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A chi ti riferisci? Sarebbe il caso di cominciare a fare i nomi, qua sopra.


No moltimodi, sarebbe il caso di farla finita. Non dico a te, dico a tutti, chi ha ragione e chi ha torto.
Io stessa sono stata insultata, mi è stato dato dell'idiota, mi sono innervosita, ho digitato risposte di fuoco, ma fortunatamente mi sono fermata prima dell'invia. E sono stata lasciata in pace.
Perchè è assolutamente inutile rispondere, non ci capisco il gusto e richiede un sacco di energie che potrebbero essere utilizzate molto molto meglio. Soprattutto si dà alimento a chi invece in queste diatribe ci sguazza.


----------



## Iris (19 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> No moltimodi, sarebbe il caso di farla finita. Non dico a te, dico a tutti, chi ha ragione e chi ha torto.
> Io stessa sono stata insultata, mi è stato dato dell'idiota, mi sono innervosita, ho digitato risposte di fuoco, ma fortunatamente mi sono fermata prima dell'invia. E sono stata lasciata in pace.
> Perchè è assolutamente inutile rispondere, non ci capisco il gusto e richiede un sacco di energie che potrebbero essere utilizzate molto molto meglio. Soprattutto si dà alimento a chi invece in queste diatribe ci sguazza.


Assolutamente d'accordo.
P.S. Con me le provocazioni, sia in pubblico, sia in privato cadono nel vuoto.


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A chi ti riferisci? Sarebbe il caso di cominciare a fare i nomi, qua sopra.


molti c'hai la coda di paglia??????  

	
	
		
		
	


	













é un pò che non intervengo, ma vi leggo sempre eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non potrei farne a meno e devo dire che da te una reazione così incazzosa non me la sarei mai aspettata, non voglio entrare nel merito di "torti o ragioni" ma ti ho sempre considerato e tutt'ora ti considero una persona molto piacevole da leggere, attenta ed intelligente! 
ti prego lascia perdere lo scempio che si stà creando... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





IGNORA!
sei un pilastro quì, lo dico lo penso ed é verità! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





si possono avere opinioni discordanti e la discussione é una cosa interessante e molto bella anche per comprendere l'altra faccia della medaglia, chi la pensa in maniera opposta a te e perché ma
quello che stà succedendo ora é solo un'insulto gratuito, una lotta per il lecca lecca...é ridicolo, inopportuno ed assolutamente non porta niente e nessuno da nessuna parte!
sei grande..continua ad esserlo!


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Propongo una sezione Forum dal nome Arena (Corrida sarebbe troppo da bastardi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


altro che angel.........DEMON


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> molti c'hai la coda di paglia??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è incazzosa, ma incazzata. Poi, sai cosa? Odio la calunnia, Sfigatta. E' la peggior forma di violenza, perchè è la violenza del vigliacco. 
Se uno dice che l'ho insultato e non è vero, e si rifiuta di dimostrarmi dove l'ho insultato perchè non ha tempo moon

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...mentre lui insulta me ripetutamente, che vuoi farci...mi girano le palle. 
Cercherò di astenermi da ulteriori commenti, grazie per le tue parole


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Ottobre 2007)

grazie per le tue parole  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]

non sono le mie parole é la verità!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> grazie per le tue parole


non sono le mie parole é la verità!!!!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]


----------



## Iris (19 Ottobre 2007)

*Moltimodi*

Io volevo solo dire che sarebbe opportuno non rispondere a sciocche provocazioni. chi ha più intelligenza la usi!
Moltimodi, non vedo perchè vuoi a tutti i costi litigare con me!!!
Il mio voleva essere un intervento distensivo.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

*Ma proprio per tutti!*

Son rimasta folgorata sulla via di Bagnasco*

Questa frase _Lupa voglio cambiare approccio con il forum_ scritta da un utente da un'altra parte, m'ha illuminato.
Anch'io! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lo faccio anch'io! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Smetto di avere l'approccio di sempre (cioè l'unico che conosco).
Non sarò più me stessa.

Quindi smetterò di non rispondere o di non offendere le persone che non mi piacciono.
Chissà se lo avete notato, io ripondo a pochi nick (cominciamo a non chiamarle più persone) qua dentro. Perchè me ne piacciono proprio pochi.

Voi dite ignora?

Bene!
Io da oggi dico proprio il contrario!

Anche perchè MINCHIA CHE DUE COGLIONI... IGNORARE NON HA MAI FUNZIONATO!

Quindi cari miei, da oggi versione Fuori dai Denti. Chi c'è, c'è.

E' girato il pm "attenzione vogliono affossare il forum"?

Vorrà dire che gli darò una mano.
Del resto, non sono certo l'unica.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Voglio vedere se qualcuno ha il coraggio di dirmi qualcosa.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora vado perchè sta per arriva
re il *camerata samurai* vero?
Questa è la sua ora... o può darsi che al venerdì gli diano il pomeriggio libero... nel produttivo nord-est fanno così no?

Comunque, vado a levarlo dalla lista degli ignorati, da adesso in poi voglio godermelo pienamente.



*così, per variare


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io volevo solo dire che sarebbe opportuno non rispondere a sciocche provocazioni. chi ha più intelligenza la usi!
> Moltimodi, non vedo perchè vuoi a tutti i costi litigare con me!!!
> Il mio voleva essere un intervento distensivo.


Spiacente Iris, le nostre strade si dividono.
Come vedi, ho deciso che l'intelligenza l'ho finita e da adesso uso le dita.

Sorry.


----------



## Rebecca (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Son rimasta folgorata sulla via di Bagnasco*
> 
> Questa frase _Lupa voglio cambiare approccio con il forum_ scritta da un utente da un'altra parte, m'ha illuminato.
> Anch'io!
> ...


----------



## Iris (19 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupa*

Parliamoci chiaro. Io non ho paura proprio di un cazzo. Se mi interessa dirne 4 a qualcuno lo faccio. Ma il punto è CHE NON MI INTERESSA.

Sicura di voler consumare le dita per rispondere a qualche minchione?
Io lo faccio già nella vita reale, nel virtuale passo la mano.


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io volevo solo dire che sarebbe opportuno non rispondere a sciocche provocazioni. chi ha più intelligenza la usi!
> *Moltimodi, non vedo perchè vuoi a tutti i costi litigare con me!!!*
> Il mio voleva essere un intervento distensivo.


Non sono io ad usare certe parole, mi sembra.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


>


Sta attenta Rita, non ti conviene aggreggarti... che arrivano i corvi a dire ai merli che son neri.

Tranquilla, faccio da me.
Intanto ho già scoperto che *idiota* si può dire, non è un'offesa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi scusa Rita... quanto prendi di stipendio tu?
Più di 2000 euro?

Noooo?

E allora che cazzo c'hai da ridere?


----------



## Old fay (19 Ottobre 2007)

Mi viene in mente una frase che la maestra di mio figlio ha detto ieri alla riunione...Un papà aveva proposto di rinunciare a fare i regali durante le festicciole dei compleanni dei nostri bimbi, devolvendo l'eventuale quota a delle associazini benefiche in Africa. Bella idea, ha detto la maestra, ma...io non posso sapere quale sia la realtà dentro la casa di ognuno di voi. Bella risposta. Magari anhe una stupidaggine per qualche bimbo può avere un grosso valore, e rinunciarvi sarebbe penoso. Perchè sto scrivendo ciò??? Ah si, voelvo semplicemente dire che...qui ci conosciamo tutti e tutti possiamo esprimerci liberamente, purtroppo conoscere il livello di educazione di ognuno di noi....is not possible!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tutto qua!


----------



## Iris (19 Ottobre 2007)

Leggi sopra.


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sta attenta Rita, non ti conviene aggreggarti... che arrivano i corvi a dire ai merli che son neri.
> 
> Tranquilla, faccio da me.
> Intanto ho già scoperto che *idiota* *si può dire, non è un'offesa*.
> ...


E' una normale reazione a pagine di insulti striscianti. E poi, sarebbe negare l'evidenza, in casi come quelli di oscuro.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Parliamoci chiaro. Io non ho paura proprio di un cazzo. Se mi interessa dirne 4 a qualcuno lo faccio. Ma il punto è CHE NON MI INTERESSA.
> 
> Sicura di voler consumare le dita per rispondere a qualche minchione?
> Io lo faccio già nella vita reale, nel virtuale passo la mano.


Io nella vita vita reale no, perchè i minchioni proprio li taglio fuori.

Ma visto che qua sopra invece me li devo ciucciare, almeno mi levo la misera (ma del resto io sono una proletaria che striscia nella melma) soddisfazione di sbatterglielo sulla faccia.

E se finora mi sono trattenuta, non è certo per paura. Iris.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' una normale reazione a pagine di insulti striscianti. E poi, sarebbe negare l'evidenza, in casi come quelli di oscuro.


Poverino!
Sei stato vittima di insulti striscianti????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




O mio dio! Che brutta cosa!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E sì, hai proprio fatto bene!

Pensa che qua sopra c'è gente che è stata vittima di insulti a palate!!! 
Che roba, eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chissà come avresti reagito in quel caso.


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Ottobre 2007)

Comunque, avete notato che il correttore di bozze dove passa riesce sempre a tirar fuori dalla grazia di dio? Non solo qui.

Io resto della mia idea, per me è un caso da "Criminal Minds", punto e a capo.


----------



## Rebecca (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sta attenta Rita, non ti conviene aggreggarti... che arrivano i corvi a dire ai merli che son neri.
> 
> Tranquilla, faccio da me.
> Intanto ho già scoperto che *idiota* si può dire, non è un'offesa.
> ...


Diciamo la metà.
Diciamo che non accetto provocazioni.
Diciamo che suggerisco a tutti di astenersi e di non perdere tempo in inutili diatribe.
Ma dico anche che leggerti è uno spasso, di solito anche istruttivo. Non ti immagino a far la parte della bottegaia, "tu hai detto che lui ha detto che lei ha scritto". Mi sa che arrivi, li sistemi tutti e la si fa finita!


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Poverino!
> Sei stato vittima di insulti striscianti????
> 
> 
> ...


Come faccio ora. Rispondo e mi allargo. Non vado a tirare la gonna alla maestrina dalla penna rossa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Nè chiedo a te di non parlare con oscuro...ma mi sa che non ci arrivi proprio, con la tua logica da branco


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2007)

*m.m*

Moltimodi?moltiminchione ti si addice...guarda che ci hai stancato pure tu..per cui amico..sfancula...tu e l'amichetto tuo!!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Comunque, avete notato che il correttore di bozze dove passa riesce sempre a tirar fuori dalla grazia di dio? Non solo qui.
> 
> Io resto della mia idea, per me è un caso da "Criminal Minds", punto e a capo.


Non saprei, perchè lego solo qua e spesso ce ne cresce.

Ma in mesi e mesi di passeggiamenti sui coglioni di alcuni (sicuramente solo del sottoproletariato, comunque) sono arrivata alla stessa conclusione dalla quale sono partita:

Chen è:

a) un esperimento sociologico. E' un team di studiosi che ci tiene qua sopra e inventa lui ed altri personaggi per studiare le reazioni socio/eticheculturali

b) è un poverino che segue un percorso di recupero psichiatrico e gli danno l'accesso ad internet a scopo terapico (probabile visto il ritmo dei suoi accessi, molto impiegatizio. Strano per uno che ha i servi in levrea, no?).

c) sono i Wu Ming

d) è davvero il miserabile fascista che dimostra di essere


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Moltimodi?moltiminchione ti si addice...guarda che ci hai stancato pure tu..per cui amico..sfancula...tu e l'amichetto tuo!!


Beh, a te ho stancato senz'altro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Fai schifo anche come insulti...e poi non potrei andarmene più ora che ti ho scoperto...farmi due grasse risate alle tue spalle mi da allegria. Basta che poi non fai il broncio, piccolino


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Diciamo la metà.
> Diciamo che non accetto provocazioni.
> Diciamo che suggerisco a tutti di astenersi e di non perdere tempo in inutili diatribe.
> Ma dico anche che leggerti è uno spasso, di solito anche istruttivo. Non ti immagino a far la parte della bottegaia, "tu hai detto che lui ha detto che lei ha scritto". Mi sa che arrivi, li sistemi tutti e la si fa finita!


Diciamo che io invece c'ho proprio la merda che mi frigge nel cervello e mi son rotta i coglioni di vedere la gente che mette la testa sotto la sabbia perchè fa tanto intelligente e invece fa solo tanto coniglio.

Infatti viviamo in un mondo di gente assuefatta e i prepotenti e i miserabili la fanno da padroni.

E dato che questo è un mondo virtuale (lo dite tutti no?) allora facciamo un pò finta che in questo mondo i mediocri si fottono.

Così, per cambiare un pò.


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non saprei, perchè lego solo qua e spesso ce ne cresce.
> 
> Ma in mesi e mesi di passeggiamenti sui coglioni di alcuni (sicuramente solo del sottoproletariato, comunque) sono arrivata alla stessa conclusione dalla quale sono partita:
> 
> ...


Per me è la seconda che hai detto. La rete abbonda di questo genere di picchiatelli, quel che mi stupisce che ci sia chi lo segue e lo ammira. 
Anzi no, ma che mi stupisco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come faccio ora. Rispondo e mi allargo. Non vado a tirare la gonna alla maestrina dalla penna rossa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa, sarei io la maestrina dalla penna rossa?
Ah ah ah... ma che cazzo dici?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















beeeppp.... risposta sbagliata, MM.

Provane un'altra oppure non rispondere.

Non è mica obbligatorio.

Anzi, fai così: Ignorami.

E' così intelligente! E' lo slogan del forum!


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Ottobre 2007)

*Seconda stella a destra
questo è il cammino,
e poi dritto fino al mattino
poi la strada la trovi da te,
porta all'isola che non c'è.
*
Forse questo ti sembrerà un strano,
ma la ragione ti ha un po' preso la mano.
Ed ora sei quasi convinto che
non può esistere un'isola che non c'è.

E a pensarci, che pazzia,
è una favola, è solo fantasia
e chi è saggio, chi è maturo lo sa:
non può esistere nella realtà!

Son d'accordo con voi,
*non esiste una terra
dove non ci son santi né eroi
e se non ci son ladri,
e se non c'è mai la guerra,
forse è proprio l'isola che non c'è
... che non c'è.
*
E non è un'invenzione
e neanche un gioco di parole
se ci credi ti basta perché
poi la strada la trovi da te.

Son d'accordo con voi,
niente ladri e gendarmi,
ma che razza di isola è?
*Niente odio e violenza,
né soldati, né armi,
forse è proprio l'isola che non c'è
... che non c'è.
*
Seconda stella a destra
questo è il cammino,
e poi dritto fino al mattino
non ti puoi sbagliare perché
quella è l'isola che non c'è!
E ti prendono in giro
se continui a cercarla,
*ma non darti per vinto perché
chi ci ha già rinunciato
e ti ride alle spalle
forse è ancora più pazzo di te*


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Per me è la seconda che hai detto. La rete abbonda di questo genere di picchiatelli, quel che mi stupisce che ci sia chi lo segue e lo ammira.
> Anzi no, ma che mi stupisco...
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti non c'è da stupirsi... ma farsi passare i pantaloni dalla testa sentendosi dire che gli danno corda per salvaguardare la libertà di espressione... ma per piacere!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Picchiatello?
Bello, mi piace un sacco!


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Scusa, sarei io la maestrina dalla penna rossa?
> Ah ah ah... ma che cazzo dici?
> 
> 
> ...


Noooo...tu vai a tirargli la gonna quando ti picchiano sulla testolina. Fai una cosa...comincia tu ad ignorarmi, mica ti ho cercata io. Basta che torni alla pagina precedente e vedi chi ha cominciato a quotare. Ma c'è un'epidemia di mucca pazza ?


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Noooo...tu vai a tirargli la gonna quando ti picchiano sulla testolina. Fai una cosa...comincia tu ad ignorarmi, mica ti ho cercata io. Basta che torni alla pagina precedente e vedi chi ha cominciato a quotare. Ma c'è un'epidemia di mucca pazza ?


Ma non viene sempre detto che ognuno è libero di intervenire sul post di chi cazzo gli pare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quindi??


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma non viene sempre detto che ognuno è libero di intervenire sul post di chi cazzo gli pare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che è lei che mi ha detto di ignorarla...le rispondevo, punto.


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Infatti non c'è da stupirsi... ma farsi passare i pantaloni dalla testa sentendosi dire che gli danno corda per salvaguardare la libertà di espressione... ma per piacere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì, infatti, anche a Hitler davano corda per salvaguardare la libertà di espressione... la pirlaggine è geneticamente radicata nel genere umano, inutile sperare altro...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Ma perche' non fate delle "petizioni" cosi' decidete chi volete bannare, cosa si puo' scrivere  e via... non se parla piu'... 


A questo punto dubito fortemente che il problema sia Chensamurai o un clan composto da 3 utenti ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ...


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Noooo...tu vai a tirargli la gonna quando ti picchiano sulla testolina. Fai una cosa...comincia tu ad ignorarmi, mica ti ho cercata io. Basta che torni alla pagina precedente e vedi chi ha cominciato a quotare. Ma c'è un'epidemia di mucca pazza ?


No no... io non ti ignoro proprio per un cazzo.

Son mesi che ti ignoro MM, non te ne sei accorto?

Non ti ho più parlato; te l'ho detto chiaramente, in privato ed in pubblico, l'opionione che avevo del nick MM nei mesi è cambiata. E buon peso ultimamente ancora di più.

Quindi sono mesi che ti ignoro, così come sono mesi, ma tanti eh, che non rivolgo tasto a Chen, a lettrice e a vari degli ultimi arrivati...

E ora?

SORPRESA!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sono rotta i coglioni di dover fare lo slalom tra le mediocrità che scrivete eeee... OOOOP!

La Lupa non ignora più!!!

Quindi tu ignorami pure, fai come cazzo ti pare non me ne frega niente, ma da adesso passeggerò pesantemente sui coglioni di chi mi pare, solo per dargli fastidio (se ne ho voglia), solo per insultare (se ne ho voglia), solo perchè ieri la mia serva ha sbagliato a stirarmi una camicia (e pensa che l'ho pure legnata) esattamente come fa il camerata chen.

Magari scopri che hai una passione per me...



A proposito.... *Admin*... serva è da considerarsi insulto?


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma perche' non fate delle "petizioni" cosi' decidete chi volete bannare, cosa si puo' scrivere e via... non se parla piu'...
> 
> 
> A questo punto dubito fortemente che il problema sia Chensamurai o un clan composto da 3 utenti (
> ...


Non esiste nessun clan, letti...esiste la logica da branco, e chi ne va fiero...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non esiste nessun clan, letti...esiste la logica da branco, e chi ne va fiero...


Vabe' io continuo a ignorare... anche se chiaramente son gia' stata chiamata in causa


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No no... io non ti ignoro proprio per un cazzo.
> 
> *Son mesi che ti ignoro MM, non te ne sei accorto?*
> 
> ...


Sinceramente no, non me ne sono accorto. Non sei in cima ai miei pensieri, mi spiace.
Allora...chiariamo una cosa. Non scrivermi più: ignorami, come hai fatto prima. Ho risposto educatamente. E' stata l'ultima volta...
Una passione per te? Mi sa che te la tiri troppo cara mia...l'articolo che hai è troppo diffuso in giro, perchè mi interessi il tuo.


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vabe' io continuo a ignorare... anche se chiaramente son gia' stata chiamata in causa


Come fa questa qua...prima mi quota, poi mi dice di ignorarla, poi mi passeggia sui coglioni, poi dice che ho una passione per lei. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi lo schizzato è Chen....


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma perche' non fate delle "petizioni" cosi' decidete chi volete bannare, cosa si puo' scrivere e via... non se parla piu'...
> 
> 
> A questo punto dubito fortemente che il problema sia Chensamurai o un clan composto da 3 utenti (
> ...


ma perché uno che viene quì per scambiare due parole deve prendersi una fraccata di insulti gratuiti???????????????





























*PERCHE' QUESTO DEV'ESSERE POSSIBILE???*??????

IO E' UN PO' CHE NON SCRIVO, IN PARTE PERCHE' SONO MOLTO GIU' DI CORDA, IN PARTE PERCHE' MI SONO UN TANTINO ROTTA IL CAZZO DELL'ATMOSFERA CHE SI E' CREATA...

forse io direttamente non sono mai stata insultata (pesantemente) ma indirettamente quando qualcuno dà del pezzente a qualcun'altro del room dell'extracomunitario etc etc etc 
(non ricordo bene tutti gli OBROBRI che sono stati scritti)
perché guadagna sicuramente meno di 2000 euro al mese
forse forse tocca anche me??? a te no????????? beata te!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






e se non ho risposto é perché nonostante probabilmente una cospicua differenza del conto in banca ostentato (per non parlare delle plurilauree ostentate e chi più ne ha più ne metta); io sono per il resto mooooooooolto superiore, anche se più povera ed ignorante!


quindi........cara Letty.........per me BANNIAMO 

	
	
		
		
	


	






GIOVA'AAAAAAAAAA'
FACCIAMO UN ALTRO SONDAGGIO????????????????????????


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Sì, infatti, anche a Hitler davano corda per salvaguardare la libertà di espressione... la pirlaggine è geneticamente radicata nel genere umano, inutile sperare altro...


Certo!
Ma vedi... il mondo campa sui pochi che stan zitti e tirano il carretto, per buon senso e quieto vivere, e che consentono ai miserabili di farla fuori dal vaso ogni volta che gli scappa.
Tanto c'è chi pulisce.

Allora... ribadisco il concetto... visto che questo è un mondo virtuale... proviamo a farlo al contrario!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sinceramente no, non me ne sono accorto. Non sei in cima ai miei pensieri, mi spiace.
> Allora...chiariamo una cosa. Non scrivermi più: ignorami, come hai fatto prima. Ho risposto educatamente. E' stata l'ultima volta...
> Una passione per te? Mi sa che te la tiri troppo cara mia...l'articolo che hai è troppo diffuso in giro, perchè mi interessi il tuo.


MM, sei di un'ottusità troppo imbarazzante per non passare per finta.

...'spetta che finisco di raccogliere i riccioli sotto lo specchio...

Dicevamo... io quoto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... e passeggio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e zampetto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... e poi ri-quoto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cavolo Moltimodi!
T'è già saltato il tappo?

Dopo solo mezz'oretta???

Accidenti, siamo scarsini a resistenza, eh?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ma perché uno che viene quì per scambiare due parole deve prendersi una fraccata di insulti gratuiti???????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sfigatta, io non sono proprio d'accordo al bannare... ma visto che si creano queste situazioni che lo facciano... se il 90% degli utenti vuole l'utente Lettrice (prendo me per esempio) fuori dal forum che lo facciano... se questo puo' realmente dare una svolta al forum... cosa che non credo... 

Io non provo nessun fastidio... ho beccato la mia parte di insulti... e ho indirizzato una parte di insulti... per il resto non m'interessa


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> MM, sei di un'ottusità troppo imbarazzante per non passare per finta.
> 
> ...'spetta che finisco di raccogliere i riccioli sotto lo specchio...
> 
> ...


Il bue che dice cornuto all'asino.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Caruccia, mi hai quotato tu per prima...poi mi chiedi di ignorarti. Basta rileggere...è troppo farti comprendere la sequenza temporale?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Su su...prendi le gocce e rilassati


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ma perché uno che viene quì per scambiare due parole deve prendersi una fraccata di insulti gratuiti???????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tesora!!!

E' la libertà di espressione!!!

Che diamine!!!

E poi... se ti becchi gli insulti, vuol dire che te li meriti!!!

Non vorrai mica che il forum rinunci alla pioggia di luce e sapienza che ci irradia quotidianamente solo per salvaguardare la buona educazione e il diritto di tutti ad essere ascoltati, no?

Ma poi... tu... che vieni chiaramente qua a scriverci che sei povera e ignorante... ma non provi vergogna???

Ignora ignora... sii superiore (ti fanno credere)... è questa legge... guarda oltre... perchè tanto tu non puoi capire. Non puoi aspirare a certe vette.

Ignora, e con la tua presenza silenziosa, contribuisci a mantenere in vita chi lo merita davvero.

Oh! Gente con la Jaguard!
Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non esiste nessun clan, letti...esiste la logica da branco, e chi ne va fiero...


La logica da branco? Bisogno di qualche specchio Molti?!?! dai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





la vuoi chiamare logica da branco per gli altri e logica (?) da simpatie per te?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cambia assai la cosa?


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sfigatta, io non sono proprio d'accordo al bannare... ma visto che si creano queste situazioni che lo facciano... se il 90% degli utenti vuole l'utente Lettrice (prendo me per esempio) fuori dal forum che lo facciano... se questo puo' realmente dare una svolta al forum... cosa che non credo...
> 
> Io non provo nessun fastidio... ho beccato la mia parte di insulti... e ho indirizzato una parte di insulti... per il resto non m'interessa


Ecco, però scusami l'ingenuità e - dato che non ti conosco - fammi capire: dove sta per te il limite, sempre che tu ritenga ce ne debba essere uno, di civiltà in questo  forum? Nulla? Zero? Se io domani decidessi di inneggiare alla pedofilia va bene lo stesso? Posso scrivere tutte le nefandezze che voglio e voi semplicemente mi ignorate? Magari mi creo anche un fan-club qui e voi semplicemente "guarda e passa"? Bisogna pur dire che lo stomaco ce l'avete bello forte, compliments!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La logica da branco? Bisogno di qualche specchio Molti?!?! dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'spetta Trotti... hai quotato????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma hai quotato prima tu, o sei prima stato quotato?

No, perchè è importante!
Mammaaaa!!! Feddi m'ha quotato!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E io non volevo quotarlo!!!! E ora cosa faccio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo quoto o non lo quoto?

Ma se lo quoto poi penseranno che ho cominciato io...




*Feddi.*
M'è saltato il tappo.


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La logica da branco? Bisogno di qualche specchio Molti?!?! dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi coalizzo per andare addosso a qualcuno...nel caso lo faccio da solo.  Ed è quello che fai tu, ora. Entri in una discussione e ti accodi nell' attacco. Il gruppetto che assale il singolo. Logica da branco. 
Se non riesci a vedere la differenza, non è affar mio. 
Poi la rivoluzionaria da del fascista agli altri...ridicolo.


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 'spetta Trotti... hai quotato????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CVD. Ecco il branco..


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Ecco, però scusami l'ingenuità e - dato che non ti conosco - fammi capire: dove sta per te il limite, sempre che tu ritenga ce ne debba essere uno, di civiltà in questo forum? Nulla? Zero? Se io domani decidessi di inneggiare alla *pedofilia* va bene lo stesso? Posso scrivere tutte le nefandezze che voglio e voi semplicemente mi ignorate? Magari mi creo anche un fan-club qui e voi semplicemente "guarda e passa"? Bisogna pur dire che lo stomaco ce l'avete bello forte, compliments!


 
ma che cazzo stai a dire, passi da un estremo all'altro ... ma fammi il piacere va'


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Ecco, però scusami l'ingenuità e - dato che non ti conosco - fammi capire: dove sta per te il limite, sempre che tu ritenga ce ne debba essere uno, di civiltà in questo  forum? Nulla? Zero? Se io domani decidessi di inneggiare alla pedofilia va bene lo stesso? Posso scrivere tutte le nefandezze che voglio e voi semplicemente mi ignorate? Magari mi creo anche un fan-club qui e voi semplicemente "guarda e passa"? Bisogna pur dire che lo stomaco ce l'avete bello forte, compliments!



Bhe' la pedofilia mi pare un po' troppo... per il resto puo' essere un guarda e passa... comunque ora si sta facendo piu' casino del dovuto proprio in questo thread... discutendo cose gia' discusse in abbondanza senza essere arrivati a nessun responso... non e' questione di stomaco...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi coalizzo per andare addosso a qualcuno...nel caso lo faccio da solo. Ed è quello che fai tu, ora. Entri in una discussione e ti accodi nell' attacco. Il gruppetto che assale il singolo. Logica da branco.
> Se non riesci a vedere la differenza, non è affar mio.
> Poi la rivoluzionaria da del fascista agli altri...ridicolo.


Molti potrei farti illustri esempi recenti (e sai che io te li vado a pescare fino a stancarti) di "spontanee aggregazioni" (vogliam chiamarlo branco? massì tutti uguali che è meglio!) di molti contro uno (IO)!

You remember?

Ripeto, dar un nome diverso al proprio agire rispetto a quello che si condanna negli altri a me puzza tanto di pretestuosità e disonestà! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu come la chiami?


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma che cazzo stai a dire, passi da un estremo all'altro ... ma fammi il piacere va'


Eh no Marì, il piacere non te lo faccio. Proprio da te mi piacerebbe sapere questo tuo cambiamento, questo "passar sopra" a chiarissime espressioni di razzismo, a questa spocchiosa violenza verbale tipicamente destroide...mi pareva che neanche tanto tempo fa la tua bandiera sventolasse nella direzione esattamente opposta. E te ne dico un'altra. Tu ti vanti sempre tanto di essere una fuori dal coro, che non si allinea al pensiero del gregge e via discorrendo. La verità è che come hai bisogno tu di consensi non ce n'è. E questa è l'unica spiegazione che mi sono data in merito al tuo repentino cambiamento di pensiero con relativo accodamento al cinese.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma che cazzo stai a dire, passi da un estremo all'altro ... ma fammi il piacere va'


E' arrivata l'altra... dì, non ce l'hai un bell'aforisma per l'occasione?

A proposito... tu, ovviamente, sopra i 10.000 euro mensili, vero?

A lauree come sei messa? Quattro, cinque? No 'spetta... magari un paio di cattedre per continente...



*Chicchi*... no, qua la pedofilia non è ammessa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il forum è specializzato nel razzismo etno/cultural/economico.

Quelli del CLan, ovviamente.

Perchè quelli del Branco invece, c'hanno solo le pezze al culo.





E andiamo avanti così.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma guarda un pò cosa capita un pomeriggio, se una lupa qualunque decide di non aver digerito....


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma che cazzo stai a dire, passi da un estremo all'altro ... ma fammi il piacere va'


Quale estremo? Lo stabilisci tu o chi, cosa è estremo e cosa no? 

Il razzismo non è estremo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il classismo nemmeno?


----------



## Iris (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quale estremo? Lo stabilisci tu o chi, cosa è estremo e cosa no?
> 
> Il razzismo non è estremo?
> 
> ...


Non è estremo. E' merda.
E io ho il piacere di calpestarla tutti i giorni.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Sentite ma se lo considerate un pazzo, un disadattato, un coglione e via dicendo, com'e' che poi date peso a cio' che dice?

Mi da della "sartina/sardina" che caspio me ne frega? Bho... ma ripeto volete buttarlo fuori fate pure...


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Molti potrei farti illustri esempi recenti (e sai che io te li vado a pescare fino a stancarti) di "spontanee aggregazioni" (vogliam chiamarlo branco? massì tutti uguali che è meglio!) di molti contro uno (IO)!
> 
> You remember?
> 
> ...


Io ti ho attaccato assieme ad altri? Senti, ti dico la stessa cosa che ho detto ad oscuro...postami il link. Lui non c'è riuscito, ha solo dimostrato che nel link in questione gli insulti li ha cominciati lui.
Vediamo il tuo...perchè senza l'esempio che ti chiedo, dico che il pretestuoso ed il disonesto sei tu. 
E noto che anche tu hai cominciato ad insultarmi per primo...poi non rigiriamo la frittata.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Comunque io la merda manco la calpesto...


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Ottobre 2007)

E andiamo avanti così.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma guarda un pò cosa capita un pomeriggio, se una lupa qualunque decide di non aver digerito....[/quote]

*LUPA DIETRO LA LAVAGNA IN GINOCCHIO SUI CECI E PRENDI DUE MAALOX*

*MA GUARDA COSA CAZZO HAI COMBINATO!*
*PARE IL MANICOMIO!*

*TUTTI CONTRO TUTTI*

*FAIDE, CLUB, CLAN, BRANCHI!!!!*

*ECCHEMACELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io la merda manco la calpesto...


Mi sa che devo cominciare ad evitarla pure io, hai ragione...ma dicono che porti fortuna...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è estremo. E' merda.
> E io ho il piacere di calpestarla tutti i giorni.


C'è chi invece gira semplicemente gli occhi da un'altra parte...alza la gambina ...e hop...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  manco vista nè sentita nè tantomeno annusata! 

Problemi olfattivi? Probabile!


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' arrivata l'altra... dì, non ce l'hai un bell'aforisma per l'occasione?
> 
> A proposito... tu, ovviamente, sopra i 10.000 euro mensili, vero?
> 
> ...


ma fottiti, stronza. Dai del razzista alla gente...così, senza nessun motivo. Tu sei fuori...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che devo cominciare ad evitarla pure io, hai ragione...ma dicono che porti fortuna...


Ho troppo rispetto per le mie scarpe... e quella della fortuna e' una balla...


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Ora basta. Mi sono preso del razzista da una povera cogliona disadattata. 
Mi sento libero di sparare a zero su questa testolina di cazzo ogni volta che mi pare.


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sentite ma se lo considerate un pazzo, un disadattato, un coglione e via dicendo, com'e' che poi date peso a cio' che dice?
> 
> Mi da della "sartina/sardina" che caspio me ne frega? Bho... ma ripeto volete buttarlo fuori fate pure...


Minchia, ma che fatica! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti faccio un disegno: se io mi trovassi in strada, vedo che viene aggredita una ragazzina da un teppista, che faccio, gli do peso? Ma nein!!!! Passo oltre, tanto a me che me frega. Tanto a me ha soltanto fatto una battutina, saranno cazzi della ragazzina sì o sì? Volete bloccarlo, fermarlo? Fate vobis, tanto a me la cosa scorre parallela, bla, bla, bla...


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma *fottiti, stronza*. Dai del razzista alla gente...così, senza nessun motivo. Tu sei fuori...


Mmmm...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Eh no Marì, il piacere non te lo faccio. Proprio da te mi piacerebbe sapere questo tuo cambiamento, questo "passar sopra" a chiarissime espressioni di razzismo, a questa spocchiosa violenza verbale tipicamente destroide...mi pareva che neanche tanto tempo fa la tua bandiera sventolasse nella direzione esattamente opposta. E te ne dico un'altra. Tu ti vanti sempre tanto di essere una fuori dal coro, che non si allinea al pensiero del gregge e via discorrendo. La verità è che come hai bisogno tu di consensi non ce n'è. E questa è l'unica spiegazione che mi sono data in merito al tuo repentino cambiamento di pensiero con relativo accodamento al cinese.


Chicchi io So che Tu Sai che Sei una di DOL, quanti ne siete qua dentro?

Vi annoiate di LA' ... come ben dice Angelino: Ma come siete mosci ... eppure ora vi siete creati il forum dei Vostri desideri ... ahahah ahahah

La mia bandiera sventola alta anzi ALTISSIMA ... si sono e canto fuori coro, e me ne vanto.

Il cinese (come lo chiami tu) mi e' simpatico, e' intelligente e profondo parecchie volte ... sbaglia quando da corda a certi attacchi (perche' trascente e manda tutto cio che ha scritto e comunicato a puttane) e me ne dispiace per lui e per gli altri ... nessuno e' perfetto, che ci vuoi fare.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora basta. Mi sono preso del razzista *da una povera cogliona disadattata. *
> Mi sento libero di sparare a zero su questa testolina di cazzo ogni volta che mi pare.


Ri-mmmm...


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Minchia, ma che fatica!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non siamo per strada, chicchi...è virtuale, è finto. Siamo su Final Fantasy...è solo un gioco di ruolo.


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ri-mmmm...


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chicchi io So che Tu Sai che Sei una di DOL, quanti ne siete qua dentro?
> 
> Vi annoiate di LA' ... come ben dice Angelino: Ma come siete mosci ... eppure ora vi siete creati il forum dei Vostri desideri ... ahahah ahahah
> 
> ...


Pure a me. A volte è una merdaccia...ma mille volte meglio una merdaccia intelligente, che un buonista cazzone.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io ti ho attaccato assieme ad altri? Senti, ti dico la stessa cosa che ho detto ad oscuro...postami il link. Lui non c'è riuscito, ha solo dimostrato che nel link in questione gli insulti li ha cominciati lui.
> Vediamo il tuo...perchè senza l'esempio che ti chiedo, dico che il pretestuoso ed il disonesto sei tu.
> E noto che anche tu hai cominciato ad insultarmi per primo...poi non rigiriamo la frittata.


Inizia a leggerti questo...

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2783&page=6

Ahh ma certo, tu sei solo ironico, non ti aggreghi a lettrice che si aggrega a mari' che era quella a cui mi rivolgevo io...quello è per simpatia, non per far branco (solo gli altri, quello!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	













E' offendere evidenziare l'uso di un parametro diverso dato agli altri? Allora offenditi pure...tanto siam in tema no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	















Ps.Se te ne serve ancora te ne trovo ( ne ho in mente almeno un altro paio...ma se insisti...poi vedi tu!)


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho troppo rispetto per le mie scarpe... e quella della fortuna e' una balla...


 
Sagessa lego in teee...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure a me. A volte è una merdaccia...ma mille volte meglio una merdaccia intelligente, che un buonista cazzone.


 
senza ombra di dubbio 
























VIVA LA MERDA INTELLIGENTE!


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Inizia a leggerti questo...
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2783&page=6
> 
> ...


Ho letto 3 pagine...non ho trovato nessun insulto o attacco deliberato. Postami la pagina in cui avviene...dai.
ahh...è offendere dare del disonesto come hai fatto prima.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

... io faccio SKIP


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Minchia, ma che fatica!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chicchi il tuo esempio non funziona... scusa ma come fai a paragonare virtuale a reale? Per giunta non credo che nessuno sia indifeso qua dentro... ad insulti hanno risposto altri insulti... 

Tra l'altro io sto scrivendo molto tranquillamente a te, visto che non ti conosco... invece tu ti stai rivolgendo a me come se fossi un'imbecille che non capisce...poi puoi chiaramente pensare quello che vuoi sull'utente Lettrice ma cerca di essere coerente... te lo dico io fate vobis...


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> senza ombra di dubbio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poco ma sicuro..


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chicchi io So che Tu Sai che Sei una di DOL, quanti ne siete qua dentro?
> 
> Vi annoiate di LA' ... come ben dice Angelino: Ma come siete mosci ... eppure ora vi siete creati il forum dei Vostri desideri ... ahahah ahahah
> 
> ...


Marì, io sono una ex-ex-ex di DOL, sono stata bannata pure io ed erano anni che mi annoiavo da quelle parti. OT: Però adesso francamente, detto tra me e te: Ti ricordi del "vecchietto" che era molto, ma molto meno aggressivo di Chen e che faceva uscire dalla grazia di dio praticamente tutti e te in primis? Io non ho mai, dico mai visto che venisse ignorato. Aveva quei due o tre che gli stavano dietro, ma per il resto è sempre stato bloccato (non bannato!) quando trascendeva con tendenze razziste, reazionarie, e compagnia bella. E guarda che anche il "vecchietto" a suo modo era intelligente. Ci sono criminali intelligentissimi, se vogliamo considerare l'intelligenza come un'espressione limitata. Se invece consideriamo quella che io chiamo l'"intelligenza globale", qui siamo non lontani, non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho letto 3 pagine...non ho trovato nessun insulto o attacco deliberato. Postami la pagina in cui avviene...dai.


Aspetta che ti faccio il disegnino...forza...ci sei?...alla pagina 6...CAPISCI? HIHIHI...

E non girarla, non ho parlato di insulti, ma di aver la stessa opinione in merito ad una questione dove non si è direttamente chiamati in causa, quello che tu chiami "far branco"!


----------



## realista (19 Ottobre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Ti faccio un disegno: se io mi trovassi in strada, vedo che viene aggredita una ragazzina da un teppista, che faccio, gli do peso? Ma nein!!!! Passo oltre, tanto a me che me frega. Tanto a me ha soltanto fatto una battutina, saranno cazzi della ragazzina sì o sì? Volete bloccarlo, fermarlo? Fate vobis, tanto a me la cosa scorre parallela, bla, bla, bla...


ma come si fa a parlare di pedofilia o aggressioni "fisiche" su una ragazzina?

che attinenza c'è con le quattro stupidate che qualcuno può scrivere qui?


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Aspetta che ti faccio il disegnino...forza...ci sei?...alla pagina 6...CAPISCI? HIHIHI...
> 
> E non girarla, non ho parlato di insulti, ma di aver la stessa opinione in merito ad una questione dove non si è direttamente chiamati in causa, quello che tu chiami "far branco"!


Senti, ho scritto di non far parte di un branco. Allora? Il disonesto sei solo te a questo punto...
cosa scrivi quando chen ti fa hi hi hi? ma, vado a occhio...fottiti


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Ottobre 2007)

Finalmente ce l'hanno fatta...sono riusciti a far regnare il caos.
chissà quante risate si stanno facendo leggendo questi post...infatti non interviene nessun anonimo ..nessun cinese..nessun amico o nemico del cinese.....sono troppo intenti a godersi lo show.......

Ora che l'obiettivo è stato raggiunto...possiamo tornare tutti alla calma....magari c'è qualcuno che ha bisogno dei vostri commenti e consigli...in altri thread..


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Ottobre 2007)

realista ha detto:


> ma come si fa a parlare di pedofilia o aggressioni "fisiche" su una ragazzina?
> 
> che attinenza c'è con le quattro stupidate che qualcuno può scrivere qui?


Vedi realista, le quattro stupidate - come le chiami tu - erano delle aggressioni verbali, papale papale. Quel che stupisce è il passare oltre alle "aggressioni". Il far finta di niente, il dire "eh vabbuò, che sarà mai, facciamoci una grassa risatona, tanto a me che me ne cala.." A me andrebbe pure bene se fossimo su un forum di naziskin o sul forum dei "Tafazzi di tutto il mondo-unitevi", perché non lo frequenterei. Ero entrata qui e mi era sembrato bello, poco dopo ha cominciato a fare capolino il correttore di bozze impazzito e sono assolutamente basita.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non siamo per strada, chicchi...*è virtuale, è finto. Siamo su Final Fantasy...è solo un gioco di ruolo.*


E certo.

Moltimodi, da povera stronza cogliona disadattata (tra l'altro stai proprio lontano dalla realtà, e il tuo post lo dimostra appieno) ti dico che spero tanto di non dovermi mai accorgere che tra i miei amici (quelli di carne, che ho intorno) c'è qualcuno come te.

Leggi bene la mia firma; dovresti conoscerla bene, tante volte hai citato il mio amato conterraneo, uomo libero.

Chissà dove l'hai sepolto, chissà se l'hai mai capito.

Non credo. O sennò... lei signore è un uomo piuttosto distratto...

*... pensa che a casa ho i camerieri che mi servono in livrea... hi, hi, hi... amico mio, tu sei uno straccione da pochi euro al mese... un servo della gleba... un poveraccio senza un euro... probabilmente sei d'estrazione proletaria... o anche peggio... frequenti extracomunitari, barboni, straccioni, malati mentali... sei di quelli che mi chiedono l'elemosina quando passo per strada... o di quei rotti-in-culo che ogni tanto vogliono far sciopero nelle mie aziende... invece di lavorare... e che prendo regolar-mente a calci in culo... hi, hi, hi... fatti una doccia... e smamma... che la gente al tuo livello, nella vita di tutti i giorni, io nemmeno la cago... hi, hi, hi... aria!*


Anche se avete chiuso le vostre porte sul nostro muso
la notte che le pantere ci mordevano il sedere
lasciamoci in buonafede massacrare sui marciapiedi
anche se ora ve ne fregate,
voi quella notte voi c'eravate.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Senti, ho scritto di non far parte di un branco. Allora? Il disonesto sei solo te a questo punto...
> cosa scrivi quando chen ti fa hi hi hi? ma, vado a occhio...fottiti





























Io veramente è da mò che lo ignoro... e lascio te a solazzarti col cinesino!!


----------



## realista (19 Ottobre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Vedi realista, le quattro stupidate - come le chiami tu - erano delle aggressioni verbali, papale papale. Quel che stupisce è il passare oltre alle "aggressioni". Il far finta di niente, il dire "eh vabbuò, che sarà mai, facciamoci una grassa risatona, tanto a me che me ne cala.." A me andrebbe pure bene se fossimo su un forum di naziskin o sul forum dei "Tafazzi di tutto il mondo-unitevi", perché non lo frequenterei. Ero entrata qui e mi era sembrato bello, poco dopo ha cominciato a fare capolino il correttore di bozze impazzito e sono assolutamente basita.


aggressioni verbali dirette a chi? c'è forse un nome e cognome, una persona fisica che può dirsi lesa?

a me stupisce questo distacco dalla realtà.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2007)

*lupo*

Allora:Lupa condivido in pieno....ma il problema non è"il malato"il problema è chi gli ha dato corda...poi e di chi non ha ristabilito la legalita!!Io prima scrivevo da leone....e non è proprio possibile che siano state fatte passare nefandezze di ogni specie....perche poi viene naturale farsi giustizia da soli....come è successo a me come succede a voi....il non aver mai preso provvedimenti drastici porta all'esasperazione...di chi non si sente tutelato...molti hanno...paura, be io no!Questi soloni del cazzo io li sfanculo tutti i giorni...perchè se non li appicichi al muro questi continuano...ogni volta che si è abbassa la testa questi diventano più prepotenti...!L'ho detto bisogna ristabilire l'ordine ma senza confondere l'aggredito,dall'aggressore....insulti,offese,razzismo,denunce,querele..ma cazzo dove avete la dignità dove?Che cosa facevate?invece di difendere oscuro....l'attaccavate...ma io al posto vostro mi vergognerei,ma con quale cazzo di dignità rimareete qui a scrivere quale?O siete stupidi caro clan o siete come lui!!!!Penso che siete razzisti come lui..dalle forme di razzismo ci si dissocia...non si puo esser conniventi!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

realista ha detto:


> aggressioni verbali dirette a chi? c'è forse un nome e cognome, una persona fisica che può dirsi lesa?
> 
> a me stupisce questo distacco dalla realtà.


Realista dietro a questi cazzo di nick ci son persone REALI che magari, dico magari eh, nel REALE possono aver subito discriminazioni proprio di quel tipo, così come ci son persone REALI che portano qui una REALE sofferenza e che vengono bellamente sfanculati e derisi da un deficente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma tanto è tutto un gioco no?


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Marì, io sono una ex-ex-ex di DOL, sono stata bannata pure io ed erano anni che mi annoiavo da quelle parti. OT: Però adesso francamente, detto tra me e te: Ti ricordi del "vecchietto" che era molto, ma molto meno aggressivo di Chen e che faceva uscire dalla grazia di dio praticamente tutti e te in primis? Io non ho mai, dico mai visto che venisse ignorato. Aveva quei due o tre che gli stavano dietro, ma per il resto è sempre stato bloccato (non bannato!) quando trascendeva con tendenze razziste, reazionarie, e compagnia bella. E guarda che anche il "vecchietto" a suo modo era intelligente. Ci sono criminali intelligentissimi, se vogliamo considerare l'intelligenza come un'espressione limitata. Se invece consideriamo quella che io chiamo l'"intelligenza globale", qui siamo non lontani, non ci siamo proprio.


e chi cazz era il vecchietto di dol?
Mari' tu te lo ricordi...?























se scopro che si riferisce a Kk giuro che mi ribalto...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:Lupa condivido in pieno....ma il problema non è"il malato"il problema è chi gli ha dato corda...poi e di chi non ha ristabilito la legalita!!Io prima scrivevo da leone....e non è proprio possibile che siano state fatte passare nefandezze di ogni specie....perche poi viene naturale farsi giustizia da soli....come è successo a me come succede a voi....il non aver mai preso provvedimenti drastici porta all'esasperazione...di chi non si sente tutelato...molti hanno...paura, be io no!Questi soloni del cazzo io li sfanculo tutti i giorni...perchè se non li appicichi al muro questi continuano...ogni volta che si è abbassa la testa questi diventano più prepotenti...!L'ho detto bisogna ristabilire l'ordine ma senza confondere l'aggredito,dall'aggressore....insulti,offese,razzismo,denunce,querele..ma cazzo dove avete la dignità dove?Che cosa facevate?invece di difendere oscuro....l'attaccavate...ma io al posto vostro mi vergognerei,ma con quale cazzo di dignità rimareete qui a scrivere quale?O siete stupidi caro clan o siete come lui!!!!Penso che siete razzisti come lui..dalle forme di razzismo ci si dissocia...non si puo esser conniventi!!!



Ottimo suona come la dittatura del fascista che tanto disprezzi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Gli estremi combaciano sempre.... 

La mia dignita' e' bella salda..


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chi cazz era il vecchietto di dol?
> Mari' tu te lo ricordi...?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E certo.
> 
> Moltimodi, da povera stronza cogliona disadattata (tra l'altro stai proprio lontano dalla realtà, e il tuo post lo dimostra appieno) ti dico che spero tanto di non dovermi mai accorgere che tra i miei amici (quelli di carne, che ho intorno) c'è qualcuno come te.
> 
> ...


E' inutile che posti chi non capisci...lascerei stare De Andrè, fossi in te. Sei agli antipodi con la tua logica del branco...ascolta Smisurata Preghiera..."_disobbidienti alla legge del branco_" poi riflettici su. Quel branco in cui tu qua sopra un giorno mi hai detto esser fiera di appartenere. _Coi miei amici faccio branco..._
Dai del razzista alla gente, così senza alcun motivo...e poi fai la buonista del cazzo. 
Ci vuole coerenza nella vita. Anche nell' interpretare decentemente un ruolo scadente. Sennò si sprofonda nella farsa. 
Felice di averti delusa...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io veramente è da mò che lo ignoro... e lascio te a solazzarti col cinesino!!


 
l'hai ignorato talmente tanto hai presunto che io e lettrice fossimi gelose di lui...


Fedi'...pefffavvore...và..


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Finalmente ce l'hanno fatta...sono riusciti a far regnare il caos.


Sì sì.
E sai che c'è?

Che fin'ora il caos era entropico, sulla pelle di 'sti quattro scemi che si beccavano gli insulti e stavano zitti o si lamentavano solo ogni tanto, perchè è moooooolto più intelligente ignorare che reagire.

Nella fattispecie, questa stupida (io) s'è improvvisamente rotta i coglioni e quindi se il caos deve regnare che regni, ma sulle spalle di tutti.

E ora venitemi a dire che è colpa mia o di quelli che si accodano.
Che sono mesi stiamo chiedendo soluzioni e soluzioni non ne otteniamo.

*Di chi sarà la colpa?*

*Di chi per mesi ha atteso che si facesse qualcosa o di chi per mesi non ha fatto niente?*


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chi cazz era il vecchietto di dol?
> Mari' tu te lo ricordi...?
> 
> 
> ...


calma Anna, penso che Chicchi si riferisce ad uno di 3anni fa






*K..K e' :* 'o M'Briacon cacacazz


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'hai ignorato talmente tanto hai presunto che io e lettrice fossimi gelose di lui...
> 
> 
> Fedi'...pefffavvore...và..


Ancora?!?!


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io veramente è da mò che lo ignoro... e lascio te a solazzarti col cinesino!!


No....non prendermi per il culo...ti brucia che ci parlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti rompe le palle che letti, micia...ci parlano.
E ancora di più che ci parla Bruja...ma li, ti fermi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Sei scadente come una duna ...non di sabbia, la macchina


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No....non prendermi per il culo...ti brucia che ci parlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuccia la' ... e' stata la macchina che mi ha dato meno problemi


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Io voglio sapere come si fa ad offendere un nick name... Se leggo Pincopallino, non conosco la persona reale che si cela dietro... di conseguenza non posso relazionarmi in nessun modo alla persona fisica e alle sue esperienze... ho solo Pincopallino come riferimento... posso dire che Pincopallino e' uno straccione per cio' che scrive nel virtuale... ma non posso offendere la persona perche' non so nulla... 

Questo e' come la vedo io... capisco che qualcuno la pensi diversamente... quindi visto che ci sono utenti che vi urtano in maniera particolare, anziche' girarci intorno proponete soluzioni...


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2007)

*lupa*

Ristabilire l'ordine!Il fascismo era con voi prepotenti...allora non vi è chiaro?Ci avete rotto...basta!Le smargiassate andatevene a farle con il cinesino....siete stato smascherati per cui fine!e non è perche parlavate con lui...e perche deridevate tutti noi con lui...ma siete troppo idioti per capire be ora fuori signori...!!!Fuori dai coioni!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> cuccia la' ... e' stata la macchina che mi ha dato meno problemi


omadonnasantissima....Marì ha fatto outing


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No....non prendermi per il culo...ti brucia che ci parlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi brucia???  

	
	
		
		
	


	

































La vogliamo chiamare pena???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che io mi fermi con bruja...che ne sai TU!??!?


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Ottobre 2007)

realista ha detto:


> aggressioni verbali dirette a chi? c'è forse un nome e cognome, una persona fisica che può dirsi lesa?
> 
> a me stupisce questo distacco dalla realtà.


Cuccùùuu... realista???? Ah, no scusa, è vero, non sono io che scrivo, è il pilota automatico installato in 'sto cazzo di PC. Sono i piloti automatici che rispondono ai forum, i correttori ortografici invece sono chiamati i "gran spaccapalle", che insultano, depistano, denigrano! Comunque hai ragione tu, è ridicola questa guerra tra software, ma che sarà mai, aspetta che mò esco e mi faccio un giro con i miei simili, aaahhh...ma che bell, che bell, che bell, tutta un'altra storia!


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ristabilire l'ordine!Il fascismo era con voi prepotenti...allora non vi è chiaro?Ci avete rotto...basta!Le smargiassate andatevene a farle con il cinesino....siete stato smascherati per cui fine!e non è perche parlavate con lui...e perche deridevate tutti noi con lui...ma siete troppo idioti per capire be ora fuori signori...!!!Fuori dai coioni!!


...a volte ritornano


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi brucia???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora è reciproca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Da quello che leggo qui...se poi con lei ti indigni in privato, e letti micia e me ci cazzi in pubblico...non so. Ma conoscendoti, non mi stupirebbe


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ristabilire l'ordine!Il fascismo era con voi prepotenti...allora non vi è chiaro?Ci avete rotto...basta!Le smargiassate andatevene a farle con il cinesino....siete stato smascherati per cui fine!e non è perche parlavate con lui...e perche deridevate tutti noi con lui...ma siete troppo idioti per capire be ora fuori signori...!!!Fuori dai coioni!!


ma 'sto qua da che cilindro è saltato fuori?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ristabilire l'ordine!Il fascismo era con voi prepotenti...allora non vi è chiaro?Ci avete rotto...basta!Le smargiassate andatevene a farle con il cinesino....siete stato smascherati per cui fine!e non è perche parlavate con lui...e perche deridevate tutti noi con lui...ma siete troppo idioti per capire be ora fuori signori...!!!Fuori dai coioni!!
> .


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma 'sto qua da che cilindro è saltato fuori?


Da uno scaduto


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' inutile che posti chi non capisci...lascerei stare De Andrè, fossi in te. Sei agli antipodi con la tua logica del branco...ascolta Smisurata Preghiera..."_disobbidienti alla legge del branco_" poi riflettici su. Quel branco in cui tu qua sopra un giorno mi hai detto esser fiera di appartenere. _Coi miei amici faccio branco..._
> Dai del razzista alla gente, così senza alcun motivo...e poi fai la buonista del cazzo.
> Ci vuole coerenza nella vita. Anche nell' interpretare decentemente un ruolo scadente. Sennò si sprofonda nella farsa.
> Felice di averti delusa...


Io no.
Mi fa male ogni volta che trovo l'indifferenza, l'arroganza, l'ottusità.

Intedevi questo?:

*Recitando un rosario di ambizioni meschine,*
*di millenarie paure, di inesauribili astuzie*
*coltivando tranquilla l'orribile varietà delle proprie superbie*
*la maggioranza sta.*

Comunque è sterile tutto questo, non voglio farti cambiare opinione.
Non mi interessa la tua.
Mi interessa questo posto.

Del resto, hai appena avuto l'occasione di dissociarti dalla schifezza scritta da chen, *che sicuramente ti era sfuggita* e invece hai usato il mio post per discutere di Fabrizio.

Mi pare di non aver altro da aggiungere.


Se non forse un dubbio... sei tu Chensamurai?


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da uno scaduto


in effetti... più che da un cilindro sembra uscito da un pistone...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2007)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma 'sto qua da che cilindro è saltato fuori?


 

ma che ne so....robba da pazzi..


----------



## Rebecca (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Certo!
> Ma vedi... il mondo campa sui pochi che stan zitti e tirano il carretto, per buon senso e quieto vivere, e che consentono ai miserabili di farla fuori dal vaso ogni volta che gli scappa.
> Tanto c'è chi pulisce.
> 
> Allora... ribadisco il concetto... visto che questo è un mondo virtuale... proviamo a farlo al contrario!


Guarda che però molti stanno zitti e tirano il carretto mica per quieto vivere, ma per noia mortale. Perchè pensi di aver meglio di fare, tipo prenderti belle palate di merda nella vita reale, piuttosto che assistere a questi lanci stitici e virtuali che sono volati in questi giorni. Ho detto male dei bottegai prima... come litigano i bottegai è una gioia per il cuore ci si potrebbero scrivere commedie favolose. E' su come litigano all'asilo che mi parte lo sbadiglio.
Ci sono sgarbi e busi che litigano o ci sono quelli delle varie isole che si prendono per i capelli. Un po' di differenza ci sarà, no?
Per questo ho pure fatto un saltino di entusiasmo alla tua discesa in campo, che auspico sia un'apparizione. Anche perchè c'è bisogno di te altrove (in altri post).


----------



## Iago (19 Ottobre 2007)

*Kk*



Anna A ha detto:


> e chi cazz era il vecchietto di dol?
> Mari' tu te lo ricordi...?
> 
> 
> ...


...per me, si riferisce a KK

mi rivolgo a Chicchi: hai detto che sei stata bannata anche tu...ci diresti, per favore, chi sei?


agli altri: chi è secondo voi, Chicchi?

































ben ritrovati a tutti...bella discussione...posso rompere un pò anch'io??


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2007)

*M:M*

M:M darti del coione è sempre un piacere...per me sei pure peggio di chen,almeno lui è malato...tu presuntuoso come pochi con quest'arietta da buonista...sei stupido e non te ne rendi conto!!LA tua spocchia riservatela per chen....ma che pensi che avevam paura di te?a bello...ma ndo vai...!!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io no.
> Mi fa male ogni volta che trovo l'indifferenza, l'arroganza, l'ottusità.
> 
> Intedevi questo?:
> ...


 
lupa. e allora se non ci interessa l'opinione di chi non dobbiamo frequentare braccio a braccio...basta menarla con ste storie...


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io no.
> Mi fa male ogni volta che trovo l'indifferenza, l'arroganza, l'ottusità.
> 
> Intedevi questo?:
> ...


L'avevi già pensato. Fantasia a zero, vedo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Guarda che Fabrizio l'hai tirato in ballo tu...anche questa volta lanci la pietra e nascondi la mano. Prima mi quoti, e se poi ti rispondo mi scrivi di ignorarti...
La solita scadente commedia.

Entro nel merito. Chen...a volte scrive e si comporta da merdaccia. Ma è una merdaccia intelligente. Brucia anche a te che diversi del forum lo trovino simpatico. Lo so...è difficile da mandar giù. Ma fatevene una ragione, santo cielo. Il mondo prevede anche queste tragedie...


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> in effetti... più che da un cilindro sembra uscito da un pistone...


Sbiellato...e con la testata fusa


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lupa. e allora se non ci interessa l'opinione di chi non dobbiamo frequentare braccio a braccio...basta menarla con ste storie...


Te Micia, se ci fai caso non ti rispondo più perchè mi vergogno!

Ciondoli come una pendola!

E se non ci interessa, non meniamocela... e se ci interessa, perchè ci interessa che è solo un nick? E se me la prendo perchè me la prendo che è tutto virtuale? Però se te la prendi tu allora cadono i santi e il paradiso perchè è una questione personale...







Sinceramente?

Io a te non so cosa rispondere perchè ultimamente ho l'impressione che ti sia accaduto qualcosa di personale, che ti abbia fatto perdere la bussola.
Sinceramente, straparli.
Credimi, ti leggo e non capisco proprio quello che scrivi.

E quando lo capisco è il contrario di quello che hai scritto un'ora prima.

Per quello non ti rispondo mai.

Perchè penso che tu abbia qualcosa che ti fa stare molto male ultimamente e non ti fa essere lucida. E non mi fa piacere dovertelo dire.

Scusa.


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...per me, si riferisce a KK
> 
> mi rivolgo a Chicchi: hai detto che sei stata bannata anche tu...ci diresti, per favore, chi sei?
> 
> ...


Oh Iago! Dopo mesi ho letto il messaggio privato che mi avevi mandato, ma l'ho detto e ribadito migliaia di volte. Tu non mi conosci. Tu eri troppo "novellino" di DOL per conoscermi. E le altre ragioni le ho già esposte in "divorzi e scamorze"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   E adesso scusate, comincio a ribaltarmi anch'io dalle risate e mi viene pure un moto di nostalgia: "divorzi e scamorze"...ma vi rendete conto??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Eh bon, è andata così, amen.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2007)

*anna*

anna ma che cazzo vuoi?ma chi sei? è giorni che mi rompi ti stanno simpatici chen e gli altri?bene ma non mi rompere i coioni....anzi non ci rompere i coiponi!!


----------



## realista (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Realista dietro a questi cazzo di nick ci son persone REALI che magari, dico magari eh, nel REALE possono aver subito discriminazioni proprio di quel tipo, così come ci son persone REALI che portano qui una REALE sofferenza e che vengono bellamente sfanculati e derisi da un deficente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un gioco che diventa realtà se ci si passa gran parte della giornata.

anche una partita a scacchi può diventare una guerra.

comunque, se un'offesa mi tocca è perchè in qualche forma sento che mi appartiene, giusto.
ma se chi la formula non ha per me alcun valore e alcuna identità, e allo stesso modo non ne ho io per lui, mi dici che senso ha alterarsi?

alla fine con chi me la dovrei prendere?
con me, perchè quell'offesa mi appartiene?


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> M:M darti del coione è sempre un piacere...per me sei pure peggio di chen,almeno lui è malato...tu presuntuoso come pochi con quest'arietta da buonista...sei stupido e non te ne rendi conto!!LA tua spocchia riservatela per chen....ma che pensi che avevam paura di te?a bello...ma ndo vai...!!


l'arietta da buonista quando ti fanculizzo a mitraglia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















..se ero un cattivone che ti facevo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Beh sai, pure tu scambi la rete col mondo reale...più di così qua sopra, pure se mi impegno non posso fare


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Quando leggo cose come "avere paura di un nick"... rimango allibita... Bho'!!!

Pero' nessuno che posti una soluzione... Tutti girano intorno al problema


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lupa. e allora se non ci interessa l'opinione di chi non dobbiamo frequentare braccio a braccio...basta menarla con ste storie...


ohi, guarda che qui si scrive la storia.
mica che la lupa -che l'articolo la lei lo usa bene, come quando si deve scrivere La storia- perde un giorno intero per una cosa da niente.
e no, ragazzi, qui si scrive la storia...
fate attenzione. sono momenti che resteranno nella storia.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'avevi già pensato. Fantasia a zero, vedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma... io ... guarda, veramente... raramente ho parlato con dei muri di gomma del tuo calibro.
Davvero.

Chiudo dicendo:

A me hanno insegnato che le merdaccie intelligenti siamo la cosa più pericolosa che l'umanità possa produrre.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2007)

*lattrice*

Ho letto di qualcuno che voleva querelare un nick....ma a voi è sfuggito....che ipocriti...e nessuno di voi fece un commento!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... io ... guarda, veramente... raramente ho parlato con dei muri di gomma del tuo calibro.
> Davvero.
> 
> Chiudo dicendo:
> ...


A me hanno insegnato che le merdacce stupide sono pure peggio...e chi ha orecchie per udire, udda.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho letto di qualcuno che voleva querelare un nick....ma a voi è sfuggito....che ipocriti...e nessuno di voi fece un commento!!



Certo e' una cazzata infondata... solo gli imbecilli VOGLIONO credere alle stronzate... infatti appena non sapete cosa tirar fuori spunta la cazzata della querela... ora vado a dirlo a mio cugino piu' grande e ti mena ok?


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2007)

*m.m*

M:M tu sei pure una merdaccia stupida di te che ne dobbiam fare?ti sei ammacchiato dietro chen per aver un pò di gloria..ora puoi serenamente tornare nel tuo anonimato!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho letto di qualcuno che voleva querelare un nick....ma a voi è sfuggito....che ipocriti...e nessuno di voi fece un commento!!


Sei l'unico che ci ha creduto, demente...ma perchè non ti astieni dallo scavarti la fossa?


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me hanno insegnato che le merdacce stupide sono pure peggio...e chi ha orecchie per udire, udda.


oh. e sallo!


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> M:M tu sei pure una merdaccia stupida di te che ne dobbiam fare?ti sei ammacchiato dietro chen per aver un pò di gloria..ora puoi serenamente tornare nel tuo anonimato!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2007)

*lettrice*

UN pò in ritardo lettrice un pò troppo il tuo commento...poi oggi per te e piu facile chen non c'è!!!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> UN pò in ritardo lettrice un pò troppo il tuo commento...poi oggi per te e piu facile chen non c'è!!!



Quindi? Non l'hai manco capita la storia del cugino... Oscuro il senso dell'umorismo ....


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi? Non l'hai manco capita la storia del cugino... Oscuro il senso dell'umorismo ....


se gli mancasse solo quello.. a parte spinterogeno, catena di distribuzione e un semi asse fracassato...


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2007)

*m.m*

Caro il mio coionazzo allora tu sei connivante di un cazzaro.....cmq complimenti,avete fatti proprio una gran bella figura di merda!!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro il mio coionazzo allora tu sei connivante di un cazzaro.....cmq complimenti,avete fatti proprio una gran bella figura di merda!!


sei talmente scemo che non c'è neanche gusto a litigare, con te...


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Ottobre 2007)

realista ha detto:


> un gioco che diventa realtà se ci si passa gran parte della giornata.
> 
> anche una partita a scacchi può diventare una guerra.
> 
> ...


Ascolta, te lo dico con molta calma. Io rimango offesa da tutti coloro che considero prepotenti, arroganti, violenti verbalmente e fisicamente. E non contro di me perché la facciamo fuori al volo, ma contro chi in quel momento viene schiaffeggiato di sorpresa, senza avere l'artiglieria pesante per rispondere. Questo non è il forum dei combattenti di allah, questo è un forum dove chi approda non sta proprio benissimo. Ora, che anche Chen non stia benissimo è altresì ovvio, ma che si permetta quel che si permette con il beneplacito di tanti...ripeto, è incredibol!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

realista ha detto:


> un gioco che diventa realtà se ci si passa gran parte della giornata.
> 
> anche una partita a scacchi può diventare una guerra.
> 
> ...


Perchè quell'offesa,
che non è diretta a me
che anche se lo fosse non sarebbe nemmeno... come posso dire... azzeccata...

1° può ferire chi la riceve o chi si sente chiamato in causa e non ha la capacità in qualche maniera di difendersi

2° perchè legittima in un ambiente, ancorchè virtuale ma comunque composto da anime, la condivisione di idee o ideologie che io non mi sento in alcun modo di avallare, alle quali non voglio in nessuna maniera essere identificata

A me sta cosa del virtuale mi fa scappare di testa!

O! Ma io son qua sai?
Dietro a questo schermo, su questio tasti, ci sono io. IO.
Io Barbara!
La storia che leggi nel mio topic è la MIA stroia di amore, col MIO uomo.

E siamo carne e sangue.
Questo PC, se dietro non ci fossi IO, mica scriverebbe!
E' solo un elettrodomestico!!!

E io so che qua sopra, parlo con altri IO.

Non tutti, ma molti.

Perchè allora sbagliate target, andate su 2nd life a giocare!
Inventatevi lì davvero una vita nuova, così come nella realtà non siete riusciti ad avere.

Ma qua la gente è vera!
Non la senti che è vera???


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

Aggiungo...

Minchia!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè quell'offesa,
> che non è diretta a me
> che anche se lo fosse non sarebbe nemmeno... come posso dire... azzeccata...
> 
> ...


tu hai problemi di marmitta...
consorziatevi, tu e oscuro... che, secondo me, qualche euro lo risparmiate...


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2007)

*anna*

Anna di cuore ma vaffanculo...cmq ti avevo inquadrato bene....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna di cuore ma vaffanculo...cmq ti avevo inquadrato bene....!!


lo so... ci ho fascino...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo so... ci ho fascino...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì sì.
> E sai che c'è?
> 
> Che fin'ora il caos era entropico, sulla pelle di 'sti quattro scemi che si beccavano gli insulti e stavano zitti o si lamentavano solo ogni tanto, perchè è moooooolto più intelligente ignorare che reagire.
> ...


Il fatto è che non hanno ignorato proprio per niente...anzi...
Alcuni qui dentro ignorano solo quelli che stanno loro sulle scatole ( ovvero quelli che non condividono la loro opinione...quelli che non sono degni delle loro risposte...quelli che per un qualunque motivo limitano il loro egocentrismo)....
se invece qualcuno permette loro ancora di più di sembrare 'originali'( perchè sono i pochi a conversarci con battute di cui vantano la dubbia ironia e intelligenza)...ebbene..eccoli a difendere le sue posizioni...anche se si tratta di difendere l'indifendibile....
Alcuni...non tutti.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2007)

*DERE*

Perfetto!!MA loro hanno la cultura....per cui se sei razzista ma acculturato va bene così...cazzo pure bin laden è acculturato....che facciamo?MA siete proprio imbecilli voi del clan...!!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non hanno ignorato proprio per niente...anzi...
> Alcuni qui dentro ignorano solo quelli che stanno loro sulle scatole ( ovvero quelli che non condividono la loro opinione...quelli che non sono degni delle loro risposte...quelli che per un qualunque motivo limitano il loro egocentrismo)....
> se invece qualcuno permette loro ancora di più di sembrare 'originali'( perchè sono i pochi a conversarci con battute di cui vantano la dubbia ironia e intelligenza)...ebbene..eccoli a difendere le sue posizioni...anche se si tratta di difendere l'indifendibile....
> Alcuni...non tutti.


senti, siamo seriii..
a me di stare qua me lo ha consigliato l'esorcista.
un forum è di tutto e di più, e volerlo a tutti i costi incanalare in binari prestabiliti non lo rende migliore o più libero.
Cen si difende da solo, non ha bisogno di spalle.
ma poi... tutto 'sto casino per cosa?
non sono di certo io quella che lo ha riammesso nel forum...
cioè, è evidente che se è stato riammesso è perché a qualcuno andava bene così.
e, secondo te, chi è tiene le redini del forum?
domandonaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'avevi già pensato. Fantasia a zero, vedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come fai a trovare simpatico uno che scrive quello che scrive e nel modo in cui lo scrive?
Io lo trovo solo un provocatore che non ha niente di meglio da fare nella vita che venire a rompere le balle...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto!!MA loro hanno la cultura....per cui se sei razzista ma acculturato va bene così...cazzo pure bin laden è acculturato....che facciamo?MA siete proprio imbecilli voi del clan...!!


madò... con te è come sparare sulla croce rossa.
chiedo time out...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè quell'offesa,
> che non è diretta a me
> che anche se lo fosse non sarebbe nemmeno... come posso dire... azzeccata...
> 
> ...


 
Alcuni sono veri .....altri chissà...
il discorso è proprio questi..molti vengono qui con l'approvvio del tanto è virtuale'..mi comporto come voglio e dico quello che voglio fingendo di essere chi voglio....
altri invece sono sè stessi e interagiscono come nella vita di tutti i giorni....


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2007)

*anna*

a te serve la croce rossa demente!!!


----------



## Old SarahM. (19 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Alcuni sono veri .....altri chissà...
> il discorso è proprio questi..molti vengono qui con l'approvvio del tanto è virtuale'..mi comporto come voglio e dico quello che voglio fingendo di essere chi voglio....
> altri invece sono sè stessi e interagiscono come nella vita di tutti i giorni....


beh ... ma su questo non potrai mai intervenire ... è il rischio del virtuale ... non so, sono confusa


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti, siamo seriii..
> a me di stare qua me lo ha consigliato l'esorcista.
> un forum è di tutto e di più, e volerlo a tutti i costi incanalare in binari prestabiliti non lo rende migliore o più libero.
> Cen si difende da solo, non ha bisogno di spalle.
> ...


 
Un forum fino a prova contraria è un punto di conversazione su certi argomenti e di confronto.
Se volevi andare al circo dovevi cercare il cartello 'MOIRA'...


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Come fai a trovare simpatico uno che scrive quello che scrive e nel modo in cui lo scrive?
> Io lo trovo solo un provocatore che non ha niente di meglio da fare nella vita che venire a rompere le balle...


Ma sai Dere... c'è anche a chi piace farsi cacare in bocca... per carità... basta che non pretenda che ogni tanto la bocca la apri anche tu, ecco.
O di farlo in camera tua.

Ma la cosa che mi intristisce tantissimo è che... Chen è una merdaccia, sì.
Ma è una merdaccia intelligente!

Oh! Dere! Vuoi dire!!!
E' intelligente!
Certo... io son scema, tu sei scema, pincopallo è scemo... almeno uno intelligente in famiglia ci vuole!

Poi, se investe i lavavetri ai semafori, pazienza!
Nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## non ci gioco più (19 Ottobre 2007)

*chissà*



Anna A ha detto:


> e, secondo te, chi è tiene le redini del forum?
> domandonaaaaaaaaa....


indovina???


----------



## Old SarahM. (19 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> beh ... ma su questo non potrai mai intervenire ... è il rischio del virtuale ... non so, sono confusa


vorrei aggiungere che - posta in questi termini - la questione è più ampia e riguarda tutta la comunicazione via computer.
ma forse non è questo, o non solo questo, il problema di questo forum ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Certo... io son scema, tu sei scema, pincopallo è scemo... almeno uno intelligente in famiglia ci vuole!
> 
> Poi, se investe i lavavetri ai semafori, pazienza!
> Nessuno è perfetto.


ecco, questo mi sembra il problema  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps. lupa scusami se ti ho quotato, non accadrà più


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> beh ... ma su questo non potrai mai intervenire ... è il rischio del virtuale ... non so, sono confusa


 
Appunto.
Era una risposta all'osservazione di Lupa.
Lei si chiedeva: qui dietro ci sono IO...ci sono delle persone VERE'

Per alcuni  così..per altri non lo è affatto......

Io ho sempre sostenuto che Chen sia solo un provocatore..non gliene frega nulla delle frasi che scrive..del contenuto...a lui interessa la reazione che genera....
Non credo sia davvero un razzista ( forse sì..) ma probabilmente vuole solo generare rabbia...
Che comunque gli sia concesso scrivere certe bestialità è un altro discorso.
Che ci sia anche chi lo trova simpatico per questo motivo...è ancora un'altra cosa...
Sta di fatto che ci ha rotto le balle con i suoi tentativi riusciti di non farci più discutere del tema principale del forum....


----------



## realista (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma qua la gente è vera!
> Non la senti che è vera???


se la gente fosse "realmente" "vera" come dici, impiegherebbe il suo tempo e le sue energie a costruire non a distruggere, ad armonizzare, non a creare o ad alimentare disarmonie.

io consiglio sempre di fare un giretto, di tanto in tanto, tra le corsie di un ospedale.
là altro che carne e sangue!

poi mi diresti che valore hanno le beghe, tutte queste ... parole!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ecco, questo mi sembra il problema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non so... perchè non mi ricordo se mi avevi già quotato prima...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... mmmm.... ora vado a vedere... non mi convince... ad ogni modo, adesso non quotarmi per almeno una settimana, eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









ps: che botte!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




C'avevo ragione io... nel produttivo nord-est fanno festa al venerdì.
E comunque, sono orgogliona di me! Venti pagine e non ho scritto nemmeno un piccolissimo stronzo! a nessuno.
In compenso mi son beccata dei begli insulti.


----------



## Old SarahM. (19 Ottobre 2007)




----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non so... perchè non mi ricordo se mi avevi già quotato prima...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hai scritto di peggio...


ma a me  non importa.


questo fa la" differenza" tra noi due.

è un piano virtuale, puo' solo pregiudicare quello reale, se ci fosse stato...ma tra me e te* non c'è*..e quindi mi chiedo come mai tu abbia potuto scrivere quello che hai scritto....ma è evidentemente una domanda retorica, alla quale evita di fare lo sforzo di rispondere perchè non è necessario...

io sono serena, ed esco di qui...vado in the city.




Non viceversa.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

realista ha detto:


> *se la gente fosse "realmente" "vera" come dici, impiegherebbe il suo tempo e le sue energie a costruire non a distruggere, ad armonizzare, non a creare o ad alimentare disarmonie.*
> 
> io consiglio sempre di fare un giretto, di tanto in tanto, tra le corsie di un ospedale.
> là altro che carne e sangue!
> ...


Sì... Capo! sta arrivando l'idrovolante!!!!

E io sono Tatoo di Fantasilandia!!!

Ah realista!
E anche hai scelto questo nick!!!! 
Infatti il mondo è proprio come dici tu!

Sugli ospedali concordo, così come sulle carceri, le scuole, gli uffici... ovunque c'è carne e sangue.

La parole hanno il valore delle idee.
Cara realista.

E le idee il valore dei fatti che generano.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ... potuto scrivere quello che hai scritto....ma è evidentemente una domanda retorica, alla quale evita di fare lo sforzo di rispondere perchè non è necessario...
> 
> io sono serena, ed esco di qui...vado in the city.


Ho risposto al pm che hai fatto lo sforzo di mandarmi, però.

Io invece... anche, perchè è venerdì e c'ho una seratona davanti.

Che auguro ottima, a quasi tutti.

A Micia, sicuramente.


----------



## realista (19 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Infatti il mondo è proprio come dici tu!


io ho parlato di gente "vera", non del mondo, infatti.

ospedale, ospedale... l'impatto è più efficace.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> a te serve la croce rossa demente!!!


ricordati che devi fare il tagliando...
olio motore e filtri.
ah. non dimenticarti di dire al tecnico che non ti funziona bene il motorino di avviamento.


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

scusate, sono qui...mi vedete? qui.....in sala, quarta fila......
non ho letto bene la locandina ma lo spettacolo è "aspettando godot?"


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

realista ha detto:


> io ho parlato di gente "vera", non del mondo, infatti.
> 
> ospedale, ospedale... l'impatto è più efficace.


 
forse volevi dire:
psychiatric help. the doctor is in. 5 cents.
alla lucy van pelt.


----------



## Old SarahM. (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusate, sono qui...mi vedete? qui.....in sala, quarta fila......
> non ho letto bene la locandina ma lo spettacolo è "aspettando godot?"


 Salve salvino,, Alex!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusate, sono qui...mi vedete? qui.....in sala, quarta fila......
> non ho letto bene la locandina ma lo spettacolo è "aspettando godot?"


no. è aspettando 'sto cazzo. va bene uguale?























uè, uomo più gettonato del forum...eheheh com'è che diserti, in 'sti giorni?


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

PS: e non aspettatevi che io paghi il biglietto...io sono uno dei proletari puzzolenti da meno di 2000 euro al mese, proprio non posso........
anzi volevo dire a chen che avrei bisogno di integrare...
avresti un posticino tra i tuoi schiavi che prendi a calci in culo quotidianamente? io mi faccio anche schiaffeggiare se vuoi.....


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> PS: e non aspettatevi che io paghi il biglietto...io sono uno dei proletari puzzolenti da meno di 2000 euro al mese, proprio non posso........
> anzi volevo dire a chen che avrei bisogno di integrare...
> avresti un posticino tra i tuoi schiavi che prendi a calci in culo quotidianamente? io mi faccio anche schiaffeggiare se vuoi.....


giusto. il fine giustifica i mezzi.

















a proposito di mezzi... come stai messo a tagliandi?














che qui si eseguono riparazioni con sconti comitiva....


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> a te serve la croce rossa demente!!!


 
già. peccato che a te serva un carroattrezzi...


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. è aspettando 'sto cazzo. va bene uguale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho disertato solo mercoledì. ieri sera c'ero anche se ho partecipato poco anche perchè il forum era un pò moscio.
e poi c'ho la mia tattica...io fuggo.....e infatti sto solo come un cane.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ognuno aspetta ciò che vuole comunque.....anche 'na tranvata!


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> già. peccato che a te serva un carroattrezzi...


anna anche se tendenzialmente perorerei (notare il tempo verbale) l'altra causa continua così perchè mi sto ribaltando......


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> Salve salvino,, Alex!


ciao sarah!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ho disertato solo mercoledì. ieri sera c'ero anche se ho partecipato poco anche perchè il forum era un pò moscio.
> e poi c'ho la mia tattica...io fuggo.....e infatti sto solo come un cane....
> 
> 
> ...


se se... ci crediamo tutti...


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> se se... ci crediamo tutti...


a quale delle tre scusa?


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Un forum fino a prova contraria è un punto di conversazione su certi argomenti e di confronto.
> Se volevi andare al circo dovevi cercare il cartello 'MOIRA'...


a dire il vero ho seguito il cartello "la lupa".


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> a quale delle tre scusa?


la seconda che hai detto...
ma è sbagliata.


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a dire il vero ho seguito il cartello "la lupa".


ANNUNCIAZIONE! ANNUNCIAZIONE!!!! Tu marì, marì aspetti il figlio di Salvatore......


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> la seconda che hai detto...
> ma è sbagliata.


no,hai ragione è peggio...sto con mammà


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

Allora dove si era rimasti?! 

A che punto siamo!?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Abbiamo trasmesso " 2007: odissea nello scazzo"...


Devo dire dialoghi degni di Tarantino... e' mancato solo il sangue... o forse no...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ANNUNCIAZIONE! ANNUNCIAZIONE!!!! Tu marì, marì aspetti il figlio di Salvatore......


 
ALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXX!!!!!


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

*vorrei capire*

Premessa, considerazione e domanda.
PREMESSA.
sono troppo pigro per andare a ricercare tutti i messaggi , forse centinaia, del "caro amico mio puntini puntini hihihi" chensamurai, per confutare se il suo atteggiamento sia stato sempre lo stesso oppure se è cambiato nel tempo, magari in seguito ad una o più provocazioni dall'eventuale "miserrimo" ricevute. Quindi mi baserò su ciò che ho letto da quando scrivo in questo forum.

CONSIDERAZIONE.
Molti utenti, tra cui alcuni "eminenti" (detto senza alcuna polemica o con intenzioni canzonatorie o denigratorie) e che quotidianamente si ritrovano in questo spazio e che ne sono anche la spina dorsale nel bene e nel male, consigliano e auspicano un ignoramento (?) del suddetto quando a quest'ultimo parte l'embolo e comincia lo sproploquio offensivo e delirante verso un nick (o persona a seconda della corrente di pensiero che vedo animare le diverse correnti di pensiero che si contrappongono) piuttosto che un altro. A volte è vero che si intromettono dei non registrati a provocare chen, ma altre volte i suoibersagli sono anche persone (un esempio su tutti: P/R) che pacatamente dicono loa loro e vengono insultati.

DOMANDA
Perchè si chiede/auspica agli utenti di ignorare gli sproloqui di chen ma nessuno interviene per chiederlo a lui ad esempio quando cloni o non registrati lo provocano (che poi è come sparare sulla croce rossa) e parte il suo pippone circense? perchè è proprio questo che non ho mai letto.....qualcuno che scriva a chen "perchè non ignori visto che sei così intelligente, sensibile e arguto?

Qualcuno è in grado di/vuole rispondermi?


PS: e se per caso avreste intenzione di usare questo mio post x rinverdire il vs pippone personale di come quell'utente vi abbia offeso e di quanto abbiate ragione per questo, pregherei di evitare grazie. previo vaffa.....


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> ALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXX!!!!!


che c'è? cos'è successo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2007)

*!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Abbiamo trasmesso " 2007: odissea nello scazzo"...
> 
> 
> Devo dire dialoghi degni di Tarantino... e' mancato solo il sangue... o forse no...


Dinamiche di gruppo.
E tu, come sempre sei autonoma.
Se chi si accusa reciprocamente di clan e branco riuscisse a decentrarsi per un attimo si renderebbe conto di cosa sta facendo.


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> che c'è? cos'è successo?


Niente... ti volevo salutare....


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex io l'ho fatto... come gli ho anche spesso fatto notare che stava cacando fuori... lo prendo e lo mollo come faccio con tutti gli altri utenti... e' vero che quando gli parte l'embolo e' _ILLEGGIBBBILE_... ma per me, e' altrettanto vero che   altre volte posta cose degne di esser lette, se non altro perche' partono da un punto di vista completamente diverso da quello della maggior parte degli utenti... 

Questa e' la posizione che ho sempre mantenuto, con me altri utenti... pochi... ma come ho scritto prima l'utente Lettrice si relaziona al virtuale prendendolo come tale, VIRTUALE... cio' non toglie che sia meno vera... (i pochi che hanno parlato con me al telefono possono confermare che mantengo lo stesso livello di cazzonaggine 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  

Dubito fortemente che il problema si Chensamurai, perche' non c'e' verso che un solo utente possa creare sto troiaio senza manco aver partecipato alla discussione... e' solo questione di sintonie e non sintonie... e come ha detto P/R dinamiche di gruppo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2007)

*Però*

Queste dinamiche nel laghetto tranquillo pieno di belle persone in cui eravamo contenti di frequentarci sono nate dai sassi buttati qua e là da Chen...credo mirando con precisione...


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Niente... ti volevo salutare....


ciao giu'!!!!.....


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste dinamiche nel laghetto tranquillo pieno di belle persone in cui eravamo contenti di frequentarci sono nate dai sassi buttati qua e là da Chen...credo mirando con precisione...


Non tutti... se prendi per esempio i miei battibecchi con degli utenti Chen non ha nulla a che vedere...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non tutti... se prendi per esempio i miei battibecchi con degli utenti Chen non ha nulla a che vedere...


io credo che Chen e' il pretesto ... ci deve essere altro nel laghetto.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> io credo che Chen e' il pretesto ... ci deve essere altro nel laghetto.


Mari' per me e' questione di sintonia e non sintonia... prendo Fedifrago per esempio..(Feddy non prendertala assolutamente)... io e lui siamo agli antipodi, siamo d'accordo su questo... che senso ha continuare a beccarsi?

Posso scambiarci qualche amichevole battuta, posso trovarmi d'accordo con lui in alcune cose.. ma la base e' _disaccordo_ ... tutto qui


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mari' per me e' questione di sintonia e non sintonia... prendo Fedifrago per esempio..(Feddy non prendertala assolutamente)... io e lui siamo agli antipodi, siamo d'accordo su questo... che senso ha continuare a beccarsi?
> 
> Posso scambiarci qualche amichevole battuta, posso trovarmi d'accordo con lui in alcune cose.. ma la base e' _disaccordo_ ... tutto qui


 be vi tocchera' trovare una soluzione, avanti cosi la vedo dura ... ma resto dell'idea che vecchie rugini/rancori non sono state chiarite ...


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> @lex io l'ho fatto... come gli ho anche spesso fatto notare che stava cacando fuori... lo prendo e lo mollo come faccio con tutti gli altri utenti... e' vero che quando gli parte l'embolo e' _ILLEGGIBBBILE_... ma per me, e' altrettanto vero che altre volte posta cose degne di esser lette, se non altro perche' partono da un punto di vista completamente diverso da quello della maggior parte degli utenti...
> 
> Questa e' la posizione che ho sempre mantenuto, con me altri utenti... pochi... ma come ho scritto prima l'utente Lettrice si relaziona al virtuale prendendolo come tale, VIRTUALE... cio' non toglie che sia meno vera... (i pochi che hanno parlato con me al telefono possono confermare che mantengo lo stesso livello di cazzonaggine
> 
> ...


bene lettrice.
posso capire e capisco bene il tuo punto di vista. ma quello che fa chen però non è velleitario. andiamo leggermente oltre. io parto da me e ti dico ciò che lui a me provoca. non riesco a leggere empatia, altruismo (in senso lato in quanto spesso anche se ci si identiifica/immedesima nella storia di una persona in un forum il rispondere la maggior parte delle volte, secondo me, risponde ad un proprio bisogno piuttosto che totalmente a quello di voler aiutare quella determinata persona), partecipazione in quello che scrive chen. e quello che lui fa è ancora più "grave" (virgolette ndr) perchè se ci fai caso lui risponde solo in confessionale dove ci sono persone che raccontano le loro storie. e se ci fai caso io in quella sezione entro pochissimo e lascio a chi legge, se vuole, l'interpretazione del perchè. andando oltre mi chiedo e ti chiedo: ti riusciresti a rapportare nel reale con qualcuno che un attimo prima ha avuto un atteggiamento come quello che spesso lui adotta e che poi un minuto dopo lascia una lauta somma ad un poveraccio che chiede l'elemosina in mezzo alla strada, se questo rappresentasse per te la massima espressione dell'essenza dell'essere umano?  Io no.... e se invece la tua risposta è si mi piacerebbe averne una motivazione.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Ottobre 2007)

*alex*

Io e molti altri ci abbiamo provato, ma la realtà è che non vi è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire...


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io e molti altri ci abbiamo provato, ma la realtà è che non vi è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire...


grande io non voglio far cambiare idea a nessuno  e che vengano prese in considerazione le istanze di nessuno, ma solo capire e avere delle risposte.
tutto qui


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> bene lettrice.
> posso capire e capisco bene il tuo punto di vista. ma quello che fa chen però non è velleitario. andiamo leggermente oltre. io parto da me e ti dico ciò che lui a me provoca. non riesco a leggere empatia, altruismo (in senso lato in quanto spesso anche se ci si identiifica/immedesima nella storia di una persona in un forum il rispondere la maggior parte delle volte, secondo me, risponde ad un proprio bisogno piuttosto che totalmente a quello di voler aiutare quella determinata persona), partecipazione in quello che scrive chen. e quello che lui fa è ancora più "grave" (virgolette ndr) perchè se ci fai caso lui risponde solo in confessionale dove ci sono persone che raccontano le loro storie. e se ci fai caso io in quella sezione entro pochissimo e lascio a chi legge, se vuole, l'interpretazione del perchè. andando oltre mi chiedo e ti chiedo: ti riusciresti a rapportare nel reale con qualcuno che un attimo prima ha avuto un atteggiamento come quello che spesso lui adotta e che poi un minuto dopo lascia una lauta somma ad un poveraccio che chiede l'elemosina in mezzo alla strada, se questo rappresentasse per te la massima espressione dell'essenza dell'essere umano?  Io no.... e se invece la tua risposta è si mi piacerebbe averne una motivazione.


A prescindere dal fatto che ci sono solo 4 utenti con i quali credo potrei rapportarmi nel reale... 

Non ho mai considerato Chen come esemplare dell'essenza di un essere umano, ma solo perche' mantengo ancora un po' di speranza per la specie in questione... anzi ho la certezza che sia "socialmente ritardato"... le motivazioni che lo portano a scrivere non mi interessano... forse e' solo esorcizzare altri problemi, ma mi pare non sia il solo... e' anche vero che non credo a tutto cio' che scrive... diffidenza mia, non credo al 100% a nessuno... manco a me stessa asseconda della giornata... per curiosita' lo incontrerei... ma dubito fortemente riuscirei a rapportarmici quotidianamente... vale per il reale come per il virtuale...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

Ma come ci e' arrivato qua dentro Chen?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma come ci e' arrivato qua dentro Chen?


bho... scrisse un post... tempo fa in cui racconto' qualcosa di se...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma come ci e' arrivato qua dentro Chen?


Intendi il primo intervento?
Ha raccontato la sua vicenda, o una storia che ha raccontato come sua...
Ha avuto più di 65 donne. Al momento del suo ingresso chiedeva un consiglio perché aveva due donne e quando ne ha avuta una terza ha proposto e ottenuto un rapporto sessuale con tutte e quattro e la terza, la più giovane, era caduta in uno stato di disperazione.
Chiedeva come fare visto che, a causa del suo grande fascino intelligenza e prestanza fisica fuori dal comune, trovava ovunque donne belle, colte e affascinanti che si innamoravano di lui, ma non riusciva ad avere una relazione duratura.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendi il primo intervento?
> Ha raccontato la sua vicenda, o una storia che ha raccontato come sua...
> Ha avuto più di 65 donne. A momento del suo ingrasso chiedeva un consiglio perché aveva due donne e quando ne ha avuta una terza ha proposto e ottenuto un rapporto sessuale con tutte e quattro e la terza, la più giovane, era caduta in uno stato di disperazione.
> Chiedeva come fare visto che, *a causa del suo grande fascino intelligenza e prestanza fisica fuori dal comune, trovava ovunque donne belle, colte e affascinati che si innamoravano di lui*, ma non riusciva ad avere una relazione duratura.




































e non parlava del potere, dei soldi e delle varie lauree e incarichi pubblici? La modestia è la vera virtù dei forti!!!


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A prescindere dal fatto che ci sono solo 4 utenti con i quali credo potrei rapportarmi nel reale...
> 
> Non ho mai considerato Chen come esemplare dell'essenza di un essere umano, ma solo perche' mantengo ancora un po' di speranza per la specie in questione... anzi ho la certezza che sia "socialmente ritardato"... le motivazioni che lo portano a scrivere non mi interessano... forse e' solo esorcizzare altri problemi, ma mi pare non sia il solo... e' anche vero che non credo a tutto cio' che scrive... diffidenza mia, non credo al 100% a nessuno... manco a me stessa asseconda della giornata... per curiosita' lo incontrerei... ma dubito fortemente riuscirei a rapportarmici quotidianamente... vale per il reale come per il virtuale...


ho estremizzato, chiaro....riterrei socialmente ritardata te (e ovviamente non ti ci ritengo) se lo considerassi in quel modo...il fatto che lui citi cose che molti, me compreso, non capiscono fino in fondo e che quindi io personalmente come credo altri non possano, non abbiano l'interesse o il tempo per confutare, e che (forse) abbia spunti interessanti, per il MIO modo di vedere, non può essere utilizzato da altri come "scusante" per evitare il discorso (sempre secondo me ) centrale. e cioè e che chen andrebbe ignorato in toto o riportato su discussioni più da osteria/bar piuttosto che da consultorio.....cosa che lo annoierebbe a morte......


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e non parlava del potere, dei soldi e delle varie lauree e incarichi pubblici? La modestia è la vera virtù dei forti!!!


e la salma è la virtù dei morti............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












la mia coglionaggine ciccia  scusate.....


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ho estremizzato, chiaro....riterrei socialmente ritardata te (e ovviamente non ti ci ritengo) se lo considerassi in quel modo...il fatto che lui citi cose che molti, me compreso, non capiscono fino in fondo e che quindi io personalmente come credo altri non possano, non abbiano l'interesse o il tempo per confutare, e che (forse) abbia spunti interessanti, per il MIO modo di vedere, non può essere utilizzato da altri come "scusante" per evitare il discorso (sempre secondo me ) centrale. e cioè e che chen andrebbe ignorato in toto o riportato su discussioni più da osteria/bar piuttosto che da consultorio.....cosa che lo annoierebbe a morte......



Ma ignoro altri utenti, che anche hanno _cercato_ di offendermi... ma non mi aspetto che gli altri facciano lo stesso...se cosi' fosse diventerebbe realmente un forum di pochi eletti... capisco il tuo punto di vista ma io parto dal mio individualismo... Non faccio fronte comune, se mi trovo d'accordo con qualche utente e guarda che son pochi e' un caso... Quindi se scrive qualcosa che mi interessa leggo e rispondo... se vaneggia lo evito...


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ignoro altri utenti, che anche hanno _cercato_ di offendermi... ma non mi aspetto che gli altri facciano lo stesso...se cosi' fosse diventerebbe realmente un forum di pochi eletti... capisco il tuo punto di vista ma io parto dal mio individualismo... Non faccio fronte comune, se mi trovo d'accordo con qualche utente e guarda che son pochi e' un caso... Quindi se scrive qualcosa che mi interessa leggo e rispondo... se vaneggia lo evito...


ok siamo su due fronti diversi sicuramente.....anche io faccio/sono individualista....però qui lo spazio è di tutti e andrebbe preservato da tutti in "certi frangenti". ANDREBBE. senza pretenderlo però...ovvio...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok siamo su due fronti diversi sicuramente.....anche io faccio/sono individualista....però qui lo spazio è di tutti e andrebbe preservato da tutti in "certi frangenti". ANDREBBE. senza pretenderlo però...ovvio...


Fare fronte comune per me e' utopia... specie perche' ribadisco che il problema non e' quell'utente.. o quantomeno io non gli attribuisco tutto questo potere


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A prescindere dal fatto che ci sono solo 4 utenti con i quali credo potrei rapportarmi nel reale...
> 
> Non ho mai considerato Chen come esemplare dell'essenza di un essere umano, ma solo perche' mantengo ancora un po' di speranza per la specie in questione... anzi ho la certezza che sia "socialmente ritardato"... le motivazioni che lo portano a scrivere non mi interessano... forse e' solo esorcizzare altri problemi, ma mi pare non sia il solo... e' anche vero che non credo a tutto cio' che scrive... diffidenza mia, non credo al 100% a nessuno... manco a me stessa asseconda della giornata... per curiosita' lo incontrerei... ma dubito fortemente riuscirei a rapportarmici quotidianamente... vale per il reale come per il virtuale...


cosa intendi per socialmente ritardato, non ho capito? che ha difficoltà a relazionarsi o tipo che non fa vita sociale?


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fare fronte comune per me e' utopia... specie perche' ribadisco che il problema non e' quell'utente.. o quantomeno io non gli attribuisco tutto questo potere


sisi ok. non discuto. pensi quindi, tanto per fare un esempio, che alcuni utenti si sarebbero offesi comunque anche per un altro motivo?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> cosa intendi per socialmente ritardato, non ho capito? che ha difficoltà a relazionarsi o tipo che non fa vita sociale?




Intendo una persona che non ha strumenti per relazionarsi "normalmente" al sociale... non so se ti e' mai capitato di fare uno di quei test per conoscere il tuo quoziente emozionale o EQ...


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intendo una persona che non ha strumenti per relazionarsi "normalmente" al sociale... non so se ti e' mai capitato di fare uno di quei test per conoscere il tuo quoziente emozionale o EQ...


ecco..qualcosa di interessante..posta il link che lo facciamo....


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ecco..qualcosa di interessante..posta il link che lo facciamo....


no so se esiste online.. io lo feci all'universita'... tutte ste cose ammerricane ci facevano fare...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

Ho trovato questo

http://www.genss.it/qea_quoziente_emozionale_autovalutato.html

oppure in inglese

http://discoveryhealth.queendom.com/eiq_abridged_access.html


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> no so se esiste online.. io lo feci all'universita'... tutte ste cose ammerricane ci facevano fare...


hai un impegno adesso...trovarcelo on line!!!!


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo
> 
> http://www.usweb.it/usweb/Test/ElencoTest.asp?TipoTest=EQ+Test


ma qui devi avere dei punti per farlo...bisogna comprare le pentole prima?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma qui devi avere dei punti per farlo...bisogna comprare le pentole prima?


ho notato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Senti digita pure tu su google va... ce ne son mille manco uno che funga


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ho notato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che nonchalance 'sto scaricabarile


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo
> 
> http://www.genss.it/qea_quoziente_emozionale_autovalutato.html
> 
> ...


dai...mi sn registrata e ho fatto l'EQ.....36 su 48 punti....nun c'è male le mie emozioni stanno bene


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

io ho fatto quello in inglese.....

*Emotional IQ**Your score = 104*
[SIZE=+1]What does your score mean?[/SIZE]
Your Emotional IQ is in the average range. Essentially, you're able to recognize and deal with your own emotions and those of others in a reasonably effective manner. This is likely evident in your ability to relate to others, express your needs, and maintain a satisfactory level of emotional health. Since your score is in the mid-range, however, you are not taking full advantage of your potential. By learning and practicing new skills and more effective ways of dealing with people, you could increase your EIQ. After all, we can always improve our communication, ways of relating to others and resilience. The benefits will be numerous, including stronger relationships, a more successful career and better emotional health. Most of all, you will be an all-around happier person.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> io ho fatto quello in inglese.....
> 
> *Emotional IQ**Your score = 104*
> [SIZE=+1]What does your score mean?[/SIZE]
> Your Emotional IQ is in the average range. Essentially, you're able to recognize and deal with your own emotions and those of others in a reasonably effective manner. This is likely evident in your ability to relate to others, express your needs, and maintain a satisfactory level of emotional health. Since your score is in the mid-range, however, you are not taking full advantage of your potential. By learning and practicing new skills and more effective ways of dealing with people, you could increase your EIQ. After all, we can always improve our communication, ways of relating to others and resilience. The benefits will be numerous, including stronger relationships, a more successful career and better emotional health. Most of all, you will be an all-around happier person.


....puoi migliorare....


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....puoi migliorare....


se mi avesse detto che sono l'uomo più felice/sensibile della terra mi sarei depresso


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se mi avesse detto che sono l'uomo più felice/sensibile della terra mi sarei depresso


e se ti avesse detto che sei depresso?
'na riga di bippe... nel senso di riga di bippe, non di altro, eh...


----------



## @lex (20 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e se ti avesse detto che sei depresso?
> 'na riga di bippe... nel senso di riga di bippe, non di altro, eh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Iris ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo a tutti, o comunque a chi conserva un minimo di buon senso.
> Credete che continuare a rispondere a certe provocazioni, a parte la soddisfazione di uno sfogo momentaneo, vi arrechi una qualche utilità?
> 
> Le provocazioni si nutrono di provocazioni.
> ...


Riporto su.


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Tanto vale*

Non volevo intervenire, non per scarsa partecipazione ma perchè il senso di un intervento mi era molto vago.
Qualcuno mi ha tirata in ballo, per carità senza malizia, altri hanno detto che questo forum, specie nelle persone che in qualche modo lo rappresentano, lascia la briglia sul collo a chi, siccome è intelligente, ha la franchigia anche se offende.
Questa valutazione la capisco, come capisco e vedo che in oltre 20 pg. di thread si sono sprecati insulti, parolacce, epiteti etc... e si stava parlando senza "provocatori".
Riporto una frase di Dererum che trovo abbia stavolta centrato il problema:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Finalmente ce l'hanno fatta...sono riusciti a far regnare il caos.
chissà quante risate si stanno facendo leggendo questi post...infatti non interviene nessun anonimo ..nessun cinese..nessun amico o nemico del cinese.....sono troppo intenti a godersi lo show.......
Ora che l'obiettivo è stato raggiunto...possiamo tornare tutti alla calma....magari c'è qualcuno che ha bisogno dei vostri commenti e consigli...in altri thread..

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adesso vi dirò la mia opinione, ed esula dalle idee rivoluzionarie o reazionarie, dalle botte e risposte o dalla infervorazione di chi partecipa a fasi alterne e non tollera atteggiamenti prepotenti che spesso rivelano delle preoccupanti similitudini.
Per l'ennesima volta io non faccio nomi non perchè non ho la faccia per farli ma perchè lo ritengo inutile e buono solo a creare ulteriori marette e voglia di ritorsioni verbali.
E' ben evidente una certa strategia che vuole arrivare a destabilizzare questo forum.... non sono ingenua e non farò a nessuno la manfrina del "guarda caso si sono chiusi due forum in questo periodo, alcuni sono qui convenuti e noi abbiamo queste problematiche".... non sono nè tonta, nè rincoglionita!!! Certe cose sono anche endogene.
Poteva succedere comunque perchè se una persona entra e provoca, chiunque ci sia risponde alla provocazione secondo la propria idea ed indole... chiaro che se offende ed insulta non c'è proprio nulla da dire salvo chiedere di smetterla. Ma la tolleranza qui la si è applicata a molti nick.... non è solo chen colui che, anche se è veramente uno fuori dalle righe, abbia beneficiato della tolleranza più ampia.
Vi dirò una cosa, visto che qui tutti sanno tutto, con FA eravamo quotidianamente in contatto, mi parlava di DOL e dei suoi utenti, e di altri forum che frequentava, mi diceva quello che pensava di alcuni utenti di questo forum e devo ammettere che, su qualcuno, io ero maldisposta anche se neutrale ma lui trovava il modo di dirmi secondo lui perchè e come fosse possibile che l'antipatia o la scarsa disponibilità di queste persone fossero reazioni e provocazioni che erano figlie di insicurezza, di sofferenza, di mancanza di realizzazione, e più la persona sembrava lontana da queste caratteristiche e più nel tempo si evidenziava che era vero.
Forse è per questo che personalmente cerco di essere poco giudicante e, dove possibile, abbastanza larga di manica. Ovvio che può capitare l'eccedenza, nessuno è perfetto e d'altronde non sono io a stabilire regole in un forum nato per non avere moderatori e censure... Già, era nato con l'utopia che le persone potessero farne a meno.
Il risultato è che la si può girare come si vuole ma la simpatia, l'antipatia, l'insofferenza di alcuni potrebbe costare il buon funzionamento del forum e mi spiace doverlo dire ma nessuno di noi, ripeto NESSUNO, anche se questo è un luogo virtuale, vale questo costo. 
Non si tratta di essere classisti, buonisti, fascisti, interventisti o altro, ma di valutare quanto questo forum sia importante per noi.
Scusate, lo dico chiaro e fuori dai denti, tutti mi siete cari e simpatici, chi più chi meno, sono umana.......... ma nessuno a mio avviso vale la fine del forum, e non per il valore che avete o non avete ma perchè come amici vi posso frequentare anche fuori dal forum, esiste il telefono, il cell, le mails, perfino l'incontro reale, ma rinuncio a trattare con chi nel virtuale se ha un contenzioso non solo lo espone, e sarei la prima a sostenere che lo faccia, ma vuole creare un codazzo plaudente per rinforzare la propria tendenza.
Quanto al "cinese", e lui vale chiunque altro, quando è stato il caso l'ho sospeso, gli si sono chiusi i post se erano troppo forti nel contenuto, offese comprese, e se sarà necessario si potrà intervenire escludendolo, ma come ha detto sempre Giovanni, escono dalla porta e rientrano dalla finestra....  Un nick o un IP se lo procura chiunque.
Inoltre cerchiamo di essere adulti oltre che coerenti, si risponda solo a post corretti e quando qualcuno trascende si sospenda risposta e contraddittorio; quanto credete possa continuare un utente a scrivere alla luna???
Volete eliminare un utente perchè credete che sia il solo a creare problemi, bene diremo all'Admin di fare un sondaggio referendum e si chiederà a questo utente di andarsene come persona non gradita.... ho la sensazione che sarebbe maggior smacco questo che l'esclusione d'ufficio.  Questo è agire.... il resto è discutere, discutere, discutere a fondo perduto perchè, alla fine, essere diretti e prendere di petto le situazioni non è necessariamente dichiarare guerra ma anche imporre una pax romana senza appigli per le provocazioni.  
Un po' come dire: "Questa è casa nostra e tu non hai diritto di partecipare, nessuno ti offre accoglienza quindi stanne fuori o rispetta le regole della Casa". Dite che un utente sia così stupito da infischiarsene? A quel punto non sarebbe la dimostrazione che è incapace di intendere e di volere nonostante i suoi titoli e lo si può ignora esattamente come si ignorerebbero le farneticazioni di un ospite del Cottolengo?
Per me l'argomento è chiuso, scegliete cosa preferite fare, il forum è di tutti e ogni cosa va fatta coralmente, ma non mettete nel forum e nelle sue regole beghe che hanno altre radici, tutti ne abbiamo, INTELLIGENZA E' non risolverle in questo contesto.
Per inciso credete che Mozart e Michelangelo avrebbero raggiunto grandi risultati in quei pidocchiosi test per l'intelligenza? Non lo credo, ma questo non ha impedito al loro talento che diventassero dei geni assoluti nelle loro arti;  ......  
L'intelligenza resta tuttavia la chiave per la cassaforte della sapienza, alcuni per aprlirla devono usare il grimaldello
Bruja


----------



## Iago (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja*

...intervengo e chiedo solo per chiarire...

_
dipende..._


come fai a dire che un utente con cui ti senti quotidianamente non possa mai sbagliare sulle valutazioni delle persone, e quindi poterti condizionare e influenzare sempre in modo positivo? (ovviamente non mi riferisco a FA, ma in generale, e in senso assoluto)



non è possibile sentire quotidianamente un'altro o altri forumisti e non influenzare e venir influenzato sul giudicare gli altri forumisti (perchè questo si fà!!), e ancor meno possibile che ci siano solo ripensamenti positivi...ci si condiziona e basta, (ho capito tante di quelle cose in questi ultimi tempi che  a volte resto minuti interi, completamente alienato, a pensare...) 
ora non basterebbe un forum intero per un anno, per andare a trovare le spiegazioni e  le motivazioni che spingono a dominare in un forum (perchè alla fine secondo me, si potrebbe limitare a questo) fatto stà che questo è, 


...quando si parla di clan, di branchi...ormai ci credo anch'io, esistono, eccome, a volte e temporaneamente si usa il forum in maniera totalizzante, ne si diventa tossici, ogni azione che si fa, è in conseguenza diretta o indiretta del forum...il forum, solo il forum, e poi si continua dall'esterno, dai fianchi, e ci si ferma solo quando si vede il sangue (...e non per tutti, alcuni continuano pure!)

...non ci si rende conto assolutamente che personalità fragili potrebbero rimanerne coinvolte, e segnate nella propria vita reale...

tornando alla questione annosa...credo che sempre si discuterà sulla legittimità e leicità di applicare sanzioni o censure ai vari provocatori di turno che sempre ci saranno (in Dol ne abbiamo parlato per mesi)...parole al vento,  su questo  forum, come altri, non si adottano misure repressive da parte degli amministratori?! bene, e chi non gradisce è libero di andar via!

vorrei fare un'ultimo collegamento con Dol (d'altronde fà parte del mio bagaglio di esperienze...) ...lì si era liberi, autonomi, adulti, coscienti, democratici ecc ecc...e fin qui tutto bene, putroppo a un certo punto tutto ciò è cambiato, si sono applicati due pesi e due misure (apparentemente) e per la prima volta gente che non aveva mai sbagliato la scelta di un termine, (ma è solo un esempio...) è stata cacciata...ecco, solo a questo, chi amministra questo forum, deve badare che non accada mai.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

Ma quand'e' che si organizza una bella pizzata???


----------



## Iago (21 Ottobre 2007)

*ah ah ah*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quand'e' che si organizza una bella pizzata???



...e non pretenderai che veniamo tutti a conoscerci a Schipol??

...come hai pensato di fare??


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e non pretenderai che veniamo tutti a conoscerci a Schipol??
> 
> ...come hai pensato di fare??



A Schipol verrebbero tutti fermati perche' in possesso di "oggetto contundente" e/o armi varie... mi sposto io con un set di coltelli in ceramica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Non prendetevela che sto facendo solo un po' di sana ironia...


----------



## Iago (21 Ottobre 2007)

*mah...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A Schipol verrebbero tutti fermati perche' in possesso di "oggetto contundente" e/o armi varie... mi sposto io con un set di coltelli in ceramica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...a certi personaggi toglici la tastiera, e vedi come sono buoni.

"non prendetevela"?? ...ci siamo solo tu ed io, 
e poi...il Vesuvio e il monte Somma sono pieni di neve, ieri il Napoli ha dato 4 palloni alla Roma,  negando 2 punti importantissimi, Raikkonen ha vinto il mondiale...che vuoi di più??  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















com'è il tempo da te?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quand'e' che si organizza una bella pizzata???


Lo dico da tempo!
Secondo me dal vero ...si sgonfierebbero tante cose e ci si farebbero delle sane risate!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a certi personaggi toglici la tastiera, e vedi come sono buoni.
> 
> "non prendetevela"?? ...ci siamo solo tu ed io,
> e poi...il Vesuvio e il monte Somma sono pieni di neve, ieri il Napoli ha dato 4 palloni alla Roma,  negando 2 punti importantissimi, Raikkonen ha vinto il mondiale...che vuoi di più??
> ...


Il non prendetevela e' generale... per dopo... guarda il mio thread per la Ferrari l'ho gia' postato 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Il tempo fa schifo come sempre... que ci sono 8 mesi di autunno...15 giorni d'estate, 15 primavera... 3 mesi d'einverno... una pacchia proprio


----------



## Iago (21 Ottobre 2007)

*beh...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo dico da tempo!
> Secondo me dal vero ...si sgonfierebbero tante cose e ci si farebbero delle sane risate!



noi di là (fin quando gli umori lo hanno permesso) facevamo un raduno annuo di qualche giorno in agriturismo, e varie cene e pizzate durante l'anno, con we compreso, e spesso ci si organizzava anche per le vacanze estive...era bello, entusiasmante e soprattutto molto spensierato 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ...devo dire che mi mancano un pò queste cose...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo dico da tempo!
> Secondo me dal vero ...si sgonfierebbero tante cose e ci si farebbero delle sane risate!


Magari le cose si sgonfierebbero pure... il mio timore e' che si gonfi qualche occhio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> noi di là (fin quando gli umori lo hanno permesso) facevamo un raduno annuo di qualche giorno in agriturismo, e varie cene e pizzate durante l'anno, con we compreso, e spesso ci si organizzava anche per le vacanze estive...era bello, entusiasmante e soprattutto molto spensierato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E...? Ha migliorato o peggiorato i rapporti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari le cose si sgonfierebbero pure... il mio timore e' che si gonfi qualche occhio...


Una donna non si picchia neppure con un fiore .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...è per questo che qualche volta ho rischiato e una volta le ho prese .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Iago (21 Ottobre 2007)

*eh si!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il non prendetevela e' generale... per dopo... guarda il mio thread per la Ferrari l'ho gia' postato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...lo sò che il tempo è così...sono stato 3 volte ad Amsterdam per periodi abbastanza lunghi, conoscevo una olandese (tipicamente olandese) che bei ricordi...ho dormito anche nei barconi dietro Central Station...ma il divertimento totale è stato all'hotel Kabul, lo conosci? se ricordo bene si trova in Damrak affianco al distretto di Polizia...e quello che ho visto e fatto lì dentro...totalmente fuorilegge!


----------



## Iago (21 Ottobre 2007)

*beh...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E...? Ha migliorato o peggiorato i rapporti?



generalmente si confermano le considerazioni fatte in virtual, anche se qualche sorpresa l'ho avuta, molte in senso positivo, pochissime in senso negativo...risultato: rifarei tutto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> generalmente si confermano le considerazioni fatte in virtual, anche se qualche sorpresa l'ho avuta, molte in senso positivo, pochissime in senso negativo...risultato: rifarei tutto!


Allora ho ragione: facciamo una pizzata! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Certo che un agriturismo ....mmmmm


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora ho ragione: facciamo una pizzata!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io credo che solo pochi aderirebbero...


----------



## Iago (21 Ottobre 2007)

*organizzo???*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora ho ragione: facciamo una pizzata!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...sicuramente le distanze ci penalizzano per fare una pizzata (difatti all'epoca si fecero i gruppi Roma-Napoli prevalentemente) quindi dovremmo indirizzarci direttamente a una 3-4 giorni, in un caldo e isolato agriturismo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo che solo pochi aderirebbero...


Come avevo già proposto: un incontro al nord ...uno al centro ...


----------



## Iago (21 Ottobre 2007)

*dipende....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo che solo pochi aderirebbero...



tu verresti? per esempio...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> tu verresti? per esempio...


dipende dalla data... ho una figlia piccina e' il padre e' spesso in giro per lavoro... ma se le date permettono perche' no


----------



## Iago (21 Ottobre 2007)

*bene!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> dipende dalla data... ho una figlia piccina e' il padre e' spesso in giro per lavoro... ma se le date permettono perche' no




ottima risposta politicamente corretta (...tutti hanno impegni!)
allora, visto che sei all'estero ma hai manifestato la tua viva partecipazione a questo progetto, credo che tu debba fare il primo passo, trova un lowcost, organizza il papà dlla piccola e posta al più presto le date...trovare l'agriturismo è l'ultimo dei problemi


----------



## Old SarahM. (21 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ottima risposta politicamente corretta (...tutti hanno impegni!)
> allora, visto che sei all'estero ma hai manifestato la tua viva partecipazione a questo progetto, credo che tu debba fare il primo passo, trova un lowcost, organizza il papà dlla piccola e posta al più presto le date...trovare l'agriturismo è l'ultimo dei problemi


da me in puglia, no?


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> noi di là (fin quando gli umori lo hanno permesso) facevamo un raduno annuo di qualche giorno in agriturismo, e varie cene e pizzate durante l'anno, con we compreso, e spesso ci si organizzava anche per le vacanze estive...era bello, entusiasmante e soprattutto molto spensierato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAH!


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH!


scusa se ti quoto e ti rispondo, ma quel we ci siamo rilassati e abbastanza divertiti..o non sei d'accordo?


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

MAH!


----------



## Iago (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> MAH!


sei stupita??

...ti risulta che io non mi sia sempre divertito a questi happy hour?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










(e anche tu... non ti ricordo sofferente, però ...mah?)


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> sei stupita??
> 
> * ...ti risulta che io non mi sia sempre divertito a questi happy hour??*
> 
> ...




NO, tu sai divertirti  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Iago, hai ragionehairagione tutto perfetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buonanotte.


----------



## Iago (22 Ottobre 2007)

*eh si!*



Mari' ha detto:


> NO, tu sai divertirti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ho fatto il militare a Cuneo 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















...perchè il tuo stupore sembrava voler denotare una mia incoerenza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...a pensarci, forse tu non ti sei divertita affatto, mi dispiace, buonanotte anche a te.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ho fatto il militare a Cuneo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appunto, il corriere della sera l'ho letto io


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ...intervengo e chiedo solo per chiarire...
> 
> 
> _dipende..._
> ...


Credo che qui il problema sia inverso.... la grande tolleranza che si applica proprio per la certezza nella capacità di chi partecipa al forum di gestirla e di non profittarne in modo anomalo.  Sono così convinta che qui ci siano persone di qualità, di spoessore e di civiltà più che alta che la mia meraviglia è proprio nel fatto che si meravigli che non tutti possano essere a quel livello.
Ma forse pecco nuovamente di utopiche valutazioni....  io insisto nel credere che "SIAMO" in grado di autoregolamentarci, e siccome qui nessuno conduce nessuno, nè mi pare che, salvo casi isolati, chi partecipa assiduamente faccia differenze di pesi, misure o magari tare, direi che sarebbe consigliabile che si mettesse una bella pietra su malintesi re fraintendimenti.
Poi naturalmente prevale sempre la libera scelta....
Bruja


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2007)

Scusate. Io ho aperto la discussione per un motivo...e ora mi trovo ad intervenire per un altro.
Ho l'impressione...che si va configurando come certezza, che parecchi di noi (non dico tutti, ma molti di noi, e mi ci metto pure io), usano questo Forum per dar sfogo a ciò che mai nella vita reale lascerebbero trapelare.
Bella scoperta direte voi, è chiaro,  è banale che protetti dall'anonimato tiriamo fuori nel bene e nel male tutto quello che alla luce del sole non faremmo...mai non parlo solo delle confessioni di tradimenti subiti o inflitti, di fantasie erotiche più o meno inespresse e così via...
Parlo di un'altra cosa: leggendo le pagine qui sopra, piene di insulti (qualcuno veramente miserevole ed abietto), piene di rabbia, verso chi neanche conosciamo, cariche di rancore verso chi, per unmomento attira l'attenzione e ruba la scena...ho provato pena. E pure vergogna.

Sentire parlare di clan, di branco...a difesa di un soggetto o dell'altro...non lo so.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Forse tanta foga non è normale...siamo (uso il verbo "siamo")vittime di una società che ci condiziona a tal punto, da non lasciare neanche trapelare la minima delle nostre frustrazioni? E dobbiamo tutte scaricarle battendo sui tasti?
Chissà se è un bene oppure un male....non saprei dirlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Magari è più saggio sfogarsi qui sopra, dove danni non se ne fanno, piuttosto che nella via reale.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Iris*

Bho... io non attribuisco tutto questo peso... ci sono antipatie latenti... tutto qui... per una volta si e' parlato senza mezzi termini... certo che leggere insulti non e' divertente... ma non mi sento di fare distinzione tra insulto piu' o meno abietto... ne faccio differenza tra un insulto e un'insinuazione... hanno lo stesso fine


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Lettrice*

Un'insinuazione può essere anche più offensiva di un insulto...neanche io faccio di queste distinzioni.
Ma a parer mio non è questo il punto. Che ci siano antipatie, posso pure capirlo, come esistono le antipatie...ma che si riduca tutto ad uno scambio di insulti/insinuazioni...mi pare triste.
Sarà fisiologico, ma non mi fa un bell'effetto. Anche perchè quando ho mandato a fare in c..o metà dell'utenta, poi che piacere ho di far parte di un Forum?Uso ill tasto ignora, dici tu...ma se devo ignorare in continuazione, tanto vale parlare in privato solo a chi mi è simpatico.
Lecito. Ma a questo punto mi è sufficiente il messanger, il Forum è superfluo.
Se devo continuamente soppesare le parole, per paura che tizio, o caio  si senta offeso...oppure devo preoccuparmi che il mio intervento venga considerato banale, o peggio stupido, superfluo, come è accaduto spesso...bah...mi passa la voglia.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Un'insinuazione può essere anche più offensiva di un insulto...neanche io faccio di queste distinzioni.
> Ma a parer mio non è questo il punto. Che ci siano antipatie, posso pure capirlo, come esistono le antipatie...ma che si riduca tutto ad uno scambio di insulti/insinuazioni...mi pare triste.
> Sarà fisiologico, ma non mi fa un bell'effetto. Anche perchè quando ho mandato a fare in c..o metà dell'utenta, poi che piacere ho di far parte di un Forum?Uso ill tasto ignora, dici tu...ma se devo ignorare in continuazione, tanto vale parlare in privato solo a chi mi è simpatico.
> Lecito. Ma a questo punto mi è sufficiente il messanger, il Forum è superfluo.
> ...


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Dererum*

Educazione...a casa mia si parla ancora di buona o cattiva educazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 i


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Educazione...a casa mia si parla ancora di buona o cattiva educazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già di questa parlavo, e non avevo in animo di annientare il dialogo del forum ma solo di evitare le provocazioni, cosa che facciamo regolarmente nella vita perchè qualche pirla lo si incontra sempre nella vita, perchè il virtuale dovrebbe fare eccezioni?  Misura e buon senso.... bastano ed avanzano.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Iris ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Un'insinuazione può essere anche più offensiva di un insulto...neanche io faccio di queste distinzioni.
> ...


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > già... ma soprattutto, serve un'abilitazione?
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Già di questa parlavo, e non avevo in animo di annientare il dialogo del forum ma solo di evitare le provocazioni, cosa che facciamo regolarmente nella vita perchè qualche pirla lo si incontra sempre nella vita, perchè il virtuale dovrebbe fare eccezioni? Misura e buon senso.... bastano ed avanzano.
> Bruja


no. mi spiace. non bastano misura e buon senso. serve umiltà.
ma qui, c'è chi critica iniziando il discorso con: Lei non sa chi sono io.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... pero' pure voi ... quanta importanza che gli date
> ...


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tu ce l'hai una abilitazione?
> ...


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*andiamo*



Anna A ha detto:


> no. mi spiace. non bastano misura e buon senso. serve umiltà.
> ma qui, c'è chi critica iniziando il discorso con: Lei non sa chi sono io.


.........per il "lei non sa chi sono io" serve più il senso del ridicolo nostro che l'umiltà altrui.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Ottobre 2007)

Concentrarsi sul problema, cercare la soluzione e comunicare la soluzione.

Inutile parlare di un problema in generale... se il problema e' uno o piu' utenti fate un referendum per escludere quel/quegli utenti.

Credo sia perfettamente inutile denunciare un malessere senza dare un "indirizzo" allo stesso ne proporre una soluzione concreta... 

Con questo e' tutto da parte di Lettrice.


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Concentrarsi sul problema, cercare la soluzione e comunicare la soluzione.
> 
> Inutile parlare di un problema in generale... se il problema e' uno o piu' utenti fate un referendum per escludere quel/quegli utenti.
> 
> ...


lettrice tu lavori nel dipartimento problem solving? perchè , chiedo scusa, mi sembra un pò semplicistico....e di semplicismo me ne intendo, mi leggo...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> lettrice tu lavori nel dipartimento problem solving? perchè , chiedo scusa, mi sembra un pò semplicistico....e di semplicismo me ne intendo, mi leggo...



No, ma la procedura e' quella... in quasiasi dipartimento...  Se ho un problema mi devo concentrare sulle possibili soluzioni, anche quelle drastiche... questo una volta stabilito da dove nasce il problema.

tutto qui...


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, ma la procedura e' quella... in quasiasi dipartimento... Se ho un problema mi devo concentrare sulle possibili soluzioni, anche quelle drastiche... questo una volta stabilito da dove nasce il problema.
> 
> tutto qui...


si ma qui si parla di dinamiche umane complesse (forse non troppo, ma...) non di marketing....a mia insaputa.....certe volte è meglio discutere per anni su una domanda che trovarne la risposta......azzzzz


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2007)

*alex*

Alex ma il problema è chiaro...magari è chiaro per me...forse non c'è la volonta di risolverlo per non crearne un altro ancora più grosso...anche se a me sembra già enorme quello che c'è!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alex ma il problema è chiaro...magari è chiaro per me...forse non c'è la volonta di risolverlo per non crearne un altro ancora più grosso...anche se a me sembra già enorme quello che c'è!!!


Al "problema" hai dato parecchio nutrimento anche tu.
E francamente non capisco il gusto della polemica su inezie.
Se si dovesse decidere di bannare chi disturba non credi che potresti esserci anche tu? 
Non ho intenzione di innescare polemiche. Ho solo fatto una constatazione.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2007)

*p.r*

Per essermi difeso e continuare a difendermi?persa..ma tu lo vedi che mi cerca ogni giorno?cmq se lo riterreste opportuno potreste bannare anche me almeno a qualcosa sarebbe servito...anzi a me sta passando proprio la voglia di continuare a star qui!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Al "problema" hai dato parecchio nutrimento anche tu.
> E francamente non capisco il gusto della polemica su inezie.
> Se si dovesse decidere di bannare chi disturba non credi che potresti esserci anche tu?
> Non ho intenzione di innescare polemiche. Ho solo fatto una constatazione.


... ecco, vedi?... qui leggo un pensiero _forte_... che non accetta la _mani_-polazione... qui, mi piaci...


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Persa.*

I miei piu sentiti complimenti!!!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si ma qui si parla di dinamiche umane complesse (forse non troppo, ma...) non di marketing....a mia insaputa.....certe volte è meglio discutere per anni su una domanda che trovarne la risposta......azzzzz



Dov'e' la dinamica _umana_ nel virtuale????


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per essermi difeso e continuare a difendermi?persa..ma tu lo vedi che mi cerca ogni giorno?cmq se lo riterreste opportuno potreste bannare anche me almeno a qualcosa sarebbe servito...anzi a me sta passando proprio la voglia di continuare a star qui!!!


... guarda che la soluzione, mongo-_lino_, te l'ho scritta poco fa... fatti i cazzi tuoi... _grufola_ nel tuo letame e vai con il tuo dio... Chen è troppo per te... Chen non è alla tua portata... _fatti i cazzi tuoi_... io mi farò i miei... continuando a scrivere quel che mi pare... hi, hi, hi... non vali un cazzo e scrivi banalità a raffica... infarcite di luoghi comuni, pericolanti e traboccanti di ovvietà... sei opaco... oscuro, per l'appunto... non brilli mai per nulla se non per il ni-_ente_... lascia-_mi_ perdere... non sono l'uomo per te... non hai _auto_-stima...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che la soluzione, mongo-_lino_, te l'ho scritta poco fa... fatti i cazzi tuoi... _grufola_ nel tuo letame e vai con il tuo dio... Chen è troppo per te... Chen non è alla tua portata... _fatti i cazzi tuoi_... io mi farò i miei... continuando a scrivere quel che mi pare... hi, hi, hi... non vali un cazzo e scrivi banalità a raffica... infarcite di luoghi comuni, pericolanti e traboccanti di ovvietà... sei opaco... oscuro, per l'appunto... non brilli mai per nulla se non per il ni-_ente_... lascia-_mi_ perdere... non sono l'uomo per te... non hai _auto_-stima...



Chensamurai lascia che ti dica che le hai spaccate pure tu e alla grande!!!!

Fai tanto il "purista" della lingua italiana e poi vai a scrivere queste porcate... datti una bella ripulita va!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2007)

Sei un buffone e ti brucia e quanto ti brucia che ti abbia ridicolizzato....per l'appunto vedi di sfanculare...e fatti curare malato..ti conviene ignorarmi!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un buffone e ti brucia e quanto ti brucia che ti abbia ridicolizzato....per l'appunto vedi di sfanculare...e fatti curare malato..ti conviene ignorarmi!!


... hi, hi, hi... ma che vuoi che me ne freghi di una "_cachetta di mosca_" come te?... basta guardare come scrivi e quel che scrivi per cogliere chiara-_mente_ il tuo livello_ socio_-culturale... hi, hi, hi... vuoi bannarmi per sentirti meno _inferiore_... non hai auto-_stima_... sono giorni che, in mia assenza, cerchi di creare alleanze per allontanarmi dal forum... ora, sei persino disposto a farti esplodere pur di trascinare con te il Samurai... hi, hi, hi... non sei in grado di combattere *SULLE IDEE*... perché non ne hai... perché i tuoi processi cognitivi sono quelli di un'ameba... che si aggira tra gli _escre_-menti del pensiero comune... anzi, rionale...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

Puoi sempre querelarmi buffone...questo è il tuo livello...paiaccio..ti saluto e stammi alla larga...!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi sempre querelarmi buffone...questo è il tuo livello...paiaccio..ti saluto e stammi alla larga...!!!


... non credo si possa querelare l'imbecillità _onto_-logica o uno _scherzo della genetica_... comunque, ammesso che fosse possibile, non preoccuparti, non sei _per_-seguibile... al massimo ritorni al _Cottolengo_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dov'e' la dinamica _umana_ nel virtuale????


Infatti.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

Bravo buffone ....l'hai capita...io aspetto ancora gli esiti della tua querela....lo studio di avvocati che avresti a roma...questa è la tua credibilità,queste le tue idee...fatti curare malato!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  Mi hai annoiato..pure oggi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Aria..!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravo buffone ....l'hai capita...io aspetto ancora gli esiti della tua querela....lo studio di avvocati che avresti a roma...questa è la tua credibilità,queste le tue idee...fatti curare malato!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... amico mio, credi che non si veda?... credi, forse che, da come scrivi e da quel che scrivi, non si veda qual è la tua _estrazione sociale_?... credi che non s'intuisca il tuo stato _socio_-economico?... questo è il tuo problema: _tu odi te stesso e la classe sociale alla quale appartieni_!... vivi in un continuo stato di frustrazione per quello che NON sei ma che VORRESTI essere... vorresti essere ricco, colto... vorresti essere brillante... vorresti far strage di cuori femminili... ed invece, sei quel che sei... e annaspi in un oceano di _rabbia impotente_... accettati!... non è eliminando Chen che potrai sentirti migliore... anche senza Chen rimarresti quel che sei: _un poveretto_... odi i ricchi ma, in realtà, vorresti esser come loro... imprechi contro chi ha _le ville e le auto costose_... ma, _sotto sotto_, vorresti esser come loro... avere quel che hanno loro... vivere come loro... anzi, saresti peggio di loro... un _pidocchio rifatto_... accettati... accontentati... in questa vita puoi essere solo quel che sei... forse, nella prossima, potrai essere amico di Chen... e vivere come Chen... forse... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## arbitro (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Chen batte Oscuro*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio, credi che non si veda?... credi, forse che, da come scrivi e da quel che scrivi, non si veda qual è la tua _estrazione sociale_?... credi che non s'intuisca il tuo stato _socio_-economico?... questo è il tuo problema: _tu odi te stesso e la classe sociale alla quale appartieni_!... vivi in un continuo stato di frustrazione per quello che NON sei ma che VORRESTI essere... vorresti essere ricco, colto... vorresti essere brillante... vorresti far strage di cuori femminili... ed invece, sei quel che sei... e annaspi in un oceano di _rabbia impotente_... accettati!... non è eliminando Chen che potrai sentirti migliore... anche senza Chen rimarresti quel che sei: _un poveretto_... odi i ricchi ma, in realtà, vorresti esser come loro... imprechi contro chi ha _le ville e le auto costose_... ma, _sotto sotto_, vorresti esser come loro... avere quel che hanno loro... vivere come loro... anzi, saresti peggio di loro... un _pidocchio rifatto_... accettati... accontentati... in questa vita puoi essere solo quel che sei... forse, nella prossima, potrai essere amico di Chen... e vivere come Chen... forse... hi, hi, hi...


Chen 10 - Oscuro 0.


----------



## Old Angel (23 Ottobre 2007)




----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


>


... hi, hi, hi... hai ragione, amico mio... hai ragione... come darti torto?... 

... un abbraccio fraterno...


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

Anche oggi?


----------



## Bruja (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Anche oggi?


Ormai siamo al "dacci oggi il nostro alterco quotidiano"!!!!.........
Bruja


p.c. Chen, ricordati della fionda di David.....


----------



## cat (23 Ottobre 2007)

arbitro ha detto:


> Chen 10 - Oscuro 0.


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dov'e' la dinamica _umana_ nel virtuale????


lettrice hai fatto una domanda.....
la vita è un sogno o i sogni aiutano a vivere meglio? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque se tu sei una jena non è colpa mia...., fatti un giro alla Monsanto magari ti danno una mano e ci capiamo meglio...


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che la soluzione, mongo-_lino_, te l'ho scritta poco fa... fatti i cazzi tuoi... _grufola_ nel tuo letame e vai con il tuo dio... Chen è troppo per te... Chen non è alla tua portata... _fatti i cazzi tuoi_... io mi farò i miei... continuando a scrivere quel che mi pare... hi, hi, hi... non vali un cazzo e scrivi banalità a raffica... infarcite di luoghi comuni, pericolanti e traboccanti di ovvietà... sei opaco... oscuro, per l'appunto... non brilli mai per nulla se non per il ni-_ente_... lascia-_mi_ perdere... non sono l'uomo per te... non hai _auto_-stima...


e falla finita chen!!!!


----------



## cat (24 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e falla finita chen!!!!


eh no alex.....
deve farla finita solo chen.
se decidi di intervenire leggi tutto e scrivi di farla finita a tutti quelli che honno scritto cose diciamo OT.

non l'ho mai trovato giusto che in una contesa si dica di farla finita a uno solo.


----------



## Old sfigatta (24 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> eh no alex.....
> deve farla finita solo chen.
> se decidi di intervenire leggi tutto e scrivi di farla finita a tutti quelli che honno scritto cose diciamo OT.
> 
> non l'ho mai trovato giusto che in una contesa si dica di farla finita a uno solo.


ECCALLA'


----------



## @lex (24 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> eh no alex.....
> deve farla finita solo chen.
> se decidi di intervenire leggi tutto e scrivi di farla finita a tutti quelli che honno scritto cose diciamo OT.
> 
> non l'ho mai trovato giusto che in una contesa si dica di farla finita a uno solo.


hai ragione cat. amplio il concetto.
e falla finita chen di usare improperi impropri o almeno chiedi scusa!


----------



## cat (24 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ECCALLA'


 
si sfigatta eccomi qui....


----------



## cat (24 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> hai ragione cat. amplio il concetto.
> e falla finita chen di usare improperi impropri o almeno chiedi scusa!


 
e perchè solo chen me lo dici.
è stato l'unico qui a dire improperi?
è stato l'unico qui a offendere ? a usare parole pesanti?


----------



## @lex (24 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> e perchè solo chen me lo dici.
> è stato l'unico qui a dire improperi?
> è stato l'unico qui a offendere ? a usare parole pesanti?


che lo fa ogni santo giorno si.
l'ho fatto io e lo hai fatto tu e altri. ma non come modus operandi.
sai cosa cat? chen è uno spocchioso ed io odio gli spocchiosi. ho più rispetto, *al limite*, delle persone volutamente cattive. La spocchia mi fa venire l'orticaria.
a te no?


----------



## cat (24 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> che lo fa ogni santo giorno si.
> l'ho fatto io e lo hai fatto tu e altri. ma non come modus operandi.
> sai cosa cat? chen è uno spocchioso ed io odio gli spocchiosi. ho più rispetto, *al limite*, delle persone volutamente cattive. La spocchia mi fa venire l'orticaria.
> a te no?


 
l'orticaria alex caro mi viene in vari contesti quando leggo offese...che siano scritte alla maniera di chen o come la scrivono altri.


le più odiose sono le offese subbdole, le mezze parole, i mezzi insulti nascosti un po qua e un po la.

chen ha il coraggio delle proprie parole. non le nasconde in parafrasi.

capisci quello che intendo?
io non difendo e faccio santo nessuno.


----------



## @lex (24 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> l'orticaria alex caro mi viene in vari contesti quando leggo offese...che siano scritte alla maniera di chen o come la scrivono altri.
> 
> 
> le più odiose sono le offese subbdole, le mezze parole, i mezzi insulti nascosti un po qua e un po la.
> ...


ognuno ha le proprie sensibilità cat. forse tu sei più sensibile di me. chen si difende da solo e lo fa con un classismo ed una spocchia senza pari. che lo faccia con coraggio chi se ne frega.


----------



## cat (24 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ognuno ha le proprie sensibilità cat. forse tu sei più sensibile di me. chen si difende da solo e lo fa con un classismo ed una spocchia senza pari. che lo faccia con coraggio chi se ne frega.


 
ti dico solo che con il mondo che ci troviamo mi piacerebbe avere la dialettica che ha lui.
sinceramente te lo dico alex.
leggendo attentamente, piano , a volte soffermandosi sui termini e doppie interpretazioni si impara moltissimo.

mi piace imparare da chi ne sa più di me.
lo ammetto, senza problemi.
anche quando usa termini violenti e forti.


----------



## @lex (24 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ti dico solo che con il mondo che ci troviamo mi piacerebbe avere la dialettica che ha lui.
> sinceramente te lo dico alex.
> leggendo attentamente, piano , a volte soffermandosi sui termini e doppie interpretazioni si impara moltissimo.
> 
> ...


cat fai bene. ma tu sei cat e io la pantera rosa. e deve andare così.....


----------

